# Seguimento - Agosto 2006



## Fil (1 Ago 2006 às 19:24)

O mês teoricamente mais quente do ano já lá vai, Agosto é o ultimo mês do verão climático e depois já podemos respirar de alivio  

A noite voltou a ser relativamente quente em minha casa, tive uma minima de 17,0ºC (15,0ºC na estação ) e a máxima foi de 29,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 28,4ºC e 45% de hr.-


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (1 Ago 2006 às 20:52)

Fil disse:
			
		

> O mês teoricamente mais quente do ano já lá vai, Agosto é o ultimo mês do verão climático e depois já podemos respirar de alivio
> 
> A noite voltou a ser relativamente quente em minha casa, tive uma minima de 17,0ºC (15,0ºC na estação ) e a máxima foi de 29,2ºC.
> 
> Neste momento tenho 28,4ºC e 45% de hr.-



Boa noite
Não é por mero acaso que o ditado popular nos diz que o primeiro dia de Agosto é o primeiro dia de Inverno…


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:40)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Boa noite
> Não é por mero acaso que o ditado popular nos diz que o primeiro dia de Agosto é o primeiro dia de Inverno…


 
Sim é! 
Se for a bater certo o Janeiro vai ser molhado mas ameno nas temperaturas 
Como os 12 primeiros dias de Janeiro ou noutras regiões os primeiros 12 dias de Agosto para o ano seguinte


----------



## Seringador (3 Ago 2006 às 01:42)

Ainda estão 20,02ºC, e a máxima hoje foi de 29,03ºC, o vento soprava forte (nortada) na praia e estavam desertas, só um ou outro resistente, mas o vento agora já mudou está a soprar de NE


----------



## Fil (3 Ago 2006 às 02:36)

Avizinha-se outra noite quente por cá, a esta hora ainda tenho 20,2ºC. A máxima foi de 31,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2006 às 15:29)

noite quente por aqui mínima 20,4ºC...neste momento tenho 26,4ºC aquém do esperado por esta hora a culpa é do forte vento que se faz sentir!a partir de amanha com a diminuição do vento já se vai sentir mais o calor estou a falar no litoral claro e tbm as temperaturas vão subir até dom.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2006 às 18:40)

Bela descida da temperatura por aqui hoje!! máxima do dia 26,8ºC  não contava com isto hoje! menos 5ºc do que o previsto 
agora 26,3ºC e 1011hpa


----------



## Fil (3 Ago 2006 às 23:01)

Aqui está uma noite muito ventosa! A temperatura desce a uma velocidade de 2,3ºC/h e agora está em 21,0ºC, muito alta mesmo assim...  

Os extremos de hoje foram 29,8ºC / 17,3ºC.


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 03:01)

Boas,

Hoje ás 22:00h estavam 24,3 e agora estão 25,2ºC 
Amanhã começa a tosta, os ventos de Ne e de Leste amanhã espero que o Porto atinja 33ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2006 às 08:52)

Por aqui, não tínhamos uma manhã tão fresca desde Junho.
Em casa: 12,4ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,3ºC


----------



## Fil (5 Ago 2006 às 19:54)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Por aqui, não tínhamos uma manhã tão fresca desde Junho.
> Em casa: 12,4ºC
> Estação meteorológica: 11,3ºC



Tive exactamente a mesma minima que tu ontem  

Hoje a minima já foi mais alta, 14,8ºC com máxima de 30,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2006 às 00:00)

mais uma máxima aquém do esperado praticamente todo o dia vento vindo do mar húmido só ao fim da tarde e pelo segundo dia consecutivo a temperatura subiu máxima de hoje 32,1ºC o mesmo que ontem a mínima foi de 19,1ºC graças a deus a vaga de calor por enquanto ta a passar ao lado de Setúbal


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2006 às 11:51)

hoje isto promete ainda não é meio dia e já estão 29,3ºC  a minima ficou-se pelos 19,8ºC...


----------



## Minho (6 Ago 2006 às 14:48)

Por Melgaço estão 32.4ºC e um vento moderado com rajadas fortes.
Do lado da Galiza vêem-se colunas gigantescas de fumo, uma das frentes do incêndio terá à vontade de 10 km de comprimento


----------



## Minho (6 Ago 2006 às 17:00)

Máxima de hoje: 34.2ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Ago 2006 às 17:20)

Nesta imagem de satelite assinalado com uma circunferência pode observar-se o incendio que falei... É o maior em toda a PI. Também se pode observar um outro  grande incêncio perto de Santiago de Compostela







http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2006218/Spain.2006218.terra.500m.jpg


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2006 às 21:42)

voltamos ao inferno  a esta hora ainda há 17 fogos em todo o pais e 12 por circunscrever! o dia hoje prometia ser mto kente em Setúbal mas no fim acabou por ficar mais uma vez abaixo do esperado máxima foi de 32,7ºC a esta hora tão 27,8ºC


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2006 às 00:21)

Hoje foi um dia muto quente em todo o litoral, Porto chegou aos 36ºC e Lisboa aos 38ºC...

Em minha casa a máxima foi de 29,5ºC (32ºC na estação), e mínima de 15,7ºC. Neste momento 21,2ºC.


----------



## tozequio (7 Ago 2006 às 01:18)

Por aqui mínima de 23.6, e máxima de 36.5.

Há bocado, por volta da meia-noite, ainda estavam 27.5ºC, hoje não vai ser uma noite tropical, vai ser uma noite infernal


----------



## Minho (7 Ago 2006 às 22:14)

Em Braga estão 29.3ºC e 1008hPa, corre uma agradavel aragem...


----------



## miguel (7 Ago 2006 às 23:13)

mais uma máxima aqui nada de outro mundo 31ºC minima de 20,9ºC neste momento 24,6ºC e 1011hpa...


----------



## Fil (7 Ago 2006 às 23:50)

Aqui a máxima foi de 28,5 e mínima de 14,9ºC. Agora estão 28,9ºC e a descer a 2ºC por hora. A minima amanha vai rondar os 13ºC


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2006 às 00:30)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui a máxima foi de 28,5 e mínima de 14,9ºC. Agora estão 28,9ºC e a descer a 2ºC por hora. A minima amanha vai rondar os 13ºC



Sem dúvida por aí já acabou o 3º de inferno e começou o 1º de inverno


----------



## tozequio (8 Ago 2006 às 00:53)

Que sorte, por aqui tinha há pouco 26.2ºC.

Máxima: 34.5ºC
Mínima: 22.1ºC

Ainda assim, ligeiramente mais fresco do que ontem


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 10:50)

O vento de leste irá soprar forte até ao início de 5ªfeira com uma forte probabilidade de ventos fortes, o que nada ajudará no combate aos fogos de EUCALIPTAIS e PINHAIS , pq de floresta só exitem praticamente estas duas espécies 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Fil (8 Ago 2006 às 17:59)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Sem dúvida por aí já acabou o 3º de inferno e começou o 1º de inverno



 além desse dito há muito estar desactualizado, falhei na minha previsão e acabei por ter minima igual á de ontem, 14,9ºC...  

A máxima até ao momento foi de 27,8ºC, neste momento estão 27,6ºC.


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 18:03)

Fil disse:
			
		

> além desse dito há muito estar desactualizado, falhei na minha previsão e acabei por ter minima igual á de ontem, 14,9ºC...
> 
> A máxima até ao momento foi de 27,8ºC, neste momento estão 27,6ºC.



Vim ontem do Marão e qdo cheguei ao Porto de noite (23:00) estavam 28,4ºC e não dormi nada, quando estive na serra notava-se bem as noites frescas mas que davam para dormir...é o que faz a altitude


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 13:36)

hoje pode ser o dia mais quente desta onda de calor aqui em setubal neste momento estão 30,6ºC


----------



## VII (9 Ago 2006 às 13:55)

A esta hora a minha estação já bateu a máxima do ano estando nos 33ºC ... e parece-me que a subir!!!!


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 18:47)

como disse antes este foi o dia mais quente em Setubal dentro desta onda de calor que termina este fds  máxima de hoje 34ºC, 24%hr e 1009hpa neste momento estão 32,6ºC...


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2006 às 19:24)

Aqui tive o 3º dia consecutivo com minima de 14,9ºC...  A máxima foi de 28,9ºC  

Neste momento 28,1ºC e 23% de hr.


----------



## Luis França (10 Ago 2006 às 03:23)

Hoje de manhã, às 8:30h, estavam uns mornos 30 graus com vento de sudoeste. Depois ao meio-dia, o vento rodou para noroeste, marcando uns 36 graus. Isto aconteceu na costa de Sintra (Azenhas do Mar) e da parte da tarde, uns pescadores debaixo da torreira do Sol, registaram 45 graus com o telemòvel debaixo do saco da tralha ...
A àgua mantèm-se a 16/17 grauzitos


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 09:36)

miguel disse:
			
		

> como disse antes este foi o dia mais quente em Setubal dentro desta onda de calor que termina este fds  máxima de hoje 34ºC, 24%hr e 1009hpa neste momento estão 32,6ºC...


Ãcho que hoje vai ser ainda mais quente para esses lados de Setúbal  

Estão neste momento 28,7ºC vento SE e fumo do incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul, naqueles imensos km2 de Eucalipatais... é isso andamos a gastar dinheiro de todos apagar aquilo que é  privado, deveria de ser criado um fundo de gestão florestal.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:16)

boas pessoal!!!

Voltei de ferias!!

A partir de agora..é sempre a trabalhar...  

Já tive a dar uma vista de olhos ao que se foi passando no forum na minha ausencia!!

Tive uma semana e meia a passar na costa med. de Barcelona ate aos Algarves!!

A agua do med. estava um caldo!! Aguas a mais de 25ºC a vontade.... Tenho uma reportagem sobre isso no jornal el pais, a ver se a noite coloco aqui...
Havia também uma praga de medusas por lá...A coisa esteve má em alguns locais com praias interditas a banhos devido a isso!!

Eu safei-me das medusas..apareciam sempre no dia a seguir a eu ir embora   

Abraços


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:21)

Já agora..quem quiser dar uma vista de olhos nos incendios activos


http://incendiosflorestais.snbpc.pt/CNOSOn-Line.asp


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 14:33)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> boas pessoal!!!
> 
> Voltei de ferias!!
> 
> ...



BBem haja
Pois estão com uma anomalia muito grande vai ser bom para a transição sasonal das estações vão alimentar alguma coisa que se forme!


----------



## tozequio (10 Ago 2006 às 18:43)

Mínima: 22.4ºC
Máxima: 36.5ºC

Neste momento ainda 33.5ºC, felizmente que a situação vai melhorar já a partir de amanhã, o calor já começa a fartar


----------



## Minho (11 Ago 2006 às 00:15)

São 00:13, tenho 27.3ºC e 20%HR!


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2006 às 01:28)

Por aqui estou com 19,7ºC, é a noite mais quente dos ultimos dias.

Máxima de 29,8ºC e mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (11 Ago 2006 às 16:24)

Aqui fica a informações sobre as águas quentes do mediterraneo!!

Um abuso...

http://www.esa.int/esaEO/SEMSG0JZBQE_index_0.html


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2006 às 16:28)

É verdade dj_alex, não era de estranhar um furacão a formar-se nessas águas  

Por cá, afinal a minima não foi tão alta como temia e ficou-se nos 15,1ºC. Agora tenho 29,5ºC, que é também a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 16:37)

A minha minima foi de 25,4ºC esta noite 
Não dormi nada...


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2006 às 16:42)

a minha mínima foi de 19,6ºC alias anda nisto desde o fds passado mais um ou menos um grau as máximas que tem feito tem sido sempre abaixo do previsto pelo im neste momento tenho apenas 27,1ºC e 1013hpa


----------



## dj_alex (11 Ago 2006 às 16:44)

Fil disse:


> É verdade dj_alex, não era de estranhar um furacão a formar-se nessas águas
> 
> Por cá, afinal a minima não foi tão alta como temia e ficou-se nos 15,1ºC. Agora tenho 29,5ºC, que é também a máxima até ao momento.



Pois não...já nao era o primeiro....Vamos esperar para ver o que nos reserva o resto do verão


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 16:52)

dj_alex disse:


> Pois não...já nao era o primeiro....Vamos esperar para ver o que nos reserva o resto do verão



Acho que vai ser mais no Outono, ou no início do mesmo


----------



## tozequio (11 Ago 2006 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Mais um dia de calor extremo por estes lados, mínima de 23.5ºC, máxima de 36.8ºC, há pouco ainda estavam 30.1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (11 Ago 2006 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

por aki estao 26ºc o que podemos considerar como sendo uma noite tropical.  a cidade esta sob uma nuvem de fumo devido aos incêndios


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2006 às 22:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por cá 30,4ºC / 15,1ºC. Neste momento 25,0ºC

O dia de amanhã já não deverá ser tão quente!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (11 Ago 2006 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,

Por aqui em Carnaxide temos os incríveis 27.3ºC  
Tivemos hoje 35,3ºC (MAX) e 22.9ºC (MIN)
Vamos ver quanto irá baixar para amanhã...


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2006 às 01:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

pois Setúbal parece que ta fora de Portugal  máxima de hoje 28ºc sempre um vento húmido e agora estão 21,3ºC mas está um nevoeiro muito denso finalmente tenho o quarto a baixo dos 27ºc acho que vou dormir melhor esta noite!!


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

esta noite foi uma das mínimas mais altas dos últimos dias aqui 20,1ºC mas foi a noite mais húmida de que me recordo fui me deitar com um nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado lá fora e de manhãzinha cedo o chão estava molhado e a árvore da minha frente pingava  neste momento ainda está neblina ao longe e um vento fresco só tenho 23,6ºC agora!!


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 13:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Melgaço a noite foi bastante fresca. Descemos aos 16ºC


----------



## tozequio (12 Ago 2006 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A descida de tempertura já se faz notar de forma clara, neste momento uma brisa agradável e apenas 31ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (12 Ago 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,

Por aqui em Lisboa(arredores) temos neste momento 32.9ºC , já tivemos 34.8ºC e está com tendência para descer. A minima esta noite foi de 22.7ºC. Estava a espera que fosse mais baixa.
Abraços


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2006 às 15:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em Bragança a noite foi a mais quente dos ultimos dias, tive mínima de 16,1ºC (16,0ºC na estação). Neste momento 28,2ºC, que é também a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Melgaço, a temperatura desceu 4ºC relativamente ao dia de ontem. A máxima ficou-se nos 29.0ºC.
Finalmente o cheiro a queimado desapareceu, o céu azul tornou-se a poder ver devido à rotação do ventos de Norte, mais húmidade e mais fresco!


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2006 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

aqui a temperatura máxima subiu de ontem para hoje quase 4ºC máxima do dia 31,7ºC o ar mto húmido que ontem persistiu todo o dia só durou hoje até ao inicio da tarde dai ter subido a temperatura em relação a ontem!!agora tenho 30,1ºC,1011hpa e 33%RH


----------



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento tenho apenas 21.5ºC, parece que finalmente vou ter temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC, 10 dias depois.


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 01:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Neste momento tenho apenas 21.5ºC, parece que finalmente vou ter temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºC, 10 dias depois.



Este ano vai-se bater o record de noites tropicais no Porto  

Aqui tive máxima inferior á de ontem com 28,8ºC. A mínima foi de 16,1ºC mas esta noite vai ser inferior, já vou com 17,0ºC


----------



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 02:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Este ano vai-se bater o record de noites tropicais no Porto
> 
> Aqui tive máxima inferior á de ontem com 28,8ºC. A mínima foi de 16,1ºC mas esta noite vai ser inferior, já vou com 17,0ºC



Pelo menos nos últimos 25 anos, o record era de 9 noites tropicais (2003 e 2005), este ano já vamos em 13 em Pedras Rubras, que apresenta valores de temperatura mais frescos do que os realmente sentidos no Porto e Gaia 

Já agora, alguém me explica o qué deu ao radar do IM?


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 02:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Não deve ser nada porque se fosse já devia estar a chover por aí agora e o satélite não mostra nada.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

esse radar tem dias que fica marado não se entende!! tive um minima de 19,3ºC agora tenho 23,3ºC...está fresquinho e para não variar está neblina e vou para a praia


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu tive a mínima mais baixa deste verão com 11,6ºC. Em Villardeciervos aqui pertinho a mínima foi de 5,8ºC. Actualmente tenho 25,9ºC, que é a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (13 Ago 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,
Hoje já foi muito mais fresco com minima de 18.7ºC e maxima de 28.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 27.2ºC e 39% humidade relativa.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (13 Ago 2006 às 18:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje, por Melgaço, o dia foi mais quente do que o esperado. Acabei por registar uma máxima de 29.4ºC. Mais 0.4ºC do que ontem. No entanto a mínima foi de 14.1ºC.
A partir das 18h o céu começou a cobrir-se de nuvens altas e neste momento já ocultaram o Sol. Finalmente o vento parou!


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2006 às 19:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

vim agora da Tróia foi uma tarde inteira com muito vento e fresco se agora já está assim imagino quarta e quinta feira!! a máxima aqui ficou nos 26,9ºC e neste momento tenho 24,7ºC, 1010hpa e 70%HR


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Reparei agora que o Porto está até ao dia de hoje com uma anomalia positiva de 6,3ºC!  

Se o mês acabasse hoje, seria de longe o mais quente de sempre! Só para comparar, o mês mais quente de sempre na estação da Serra do Pilar foi Agosto de 1995 com 22,9ºC, este mês vai com média de 26,1ºC na estação Pedras Rubras!  






Menos mal que vêm aí dias mais frescos...


----------



## tozequio (14 Ago 2006 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 25.5ºC


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 16:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,

Neste momento o Nevoeiro e Neblina estão a abraçar o Porto pot NW 
24,6ºC!


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2006 às 16:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Máxima de 26,4ºC até ao momento, a mínima foi de 13,3ºC.

Vou estar uns dias fora, justamente na zona onde vai estar mais fresco


----------



## Minho (14 Ago 2006 às 23:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em Melgaço a mímina foi de 13.5ºC, não imagino quanto terá estado em Lamas de Mouro...


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2006 às 23:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

hello
aqui tive mínima de 16,9ºC e uma máxima de 26,6ºC...neste momento tenho 19,3ºC  e 1013hpa


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Melgaço a máxima foi de 24.9ºC e mínima de 13.8ºC.
O céu a pouco e pouco vai-se encobrindo por nuvens altas e alguns cúmulos.

No Meteosat já é visível que a frente está às portas da PI.


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2006 às 20:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

em setubal tive minima de 17,8ºC e máxima de 26,4ºC neste momento tenho 21,6ºC o céu está cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Ago 2006 às 23:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui em Braga, começam a vislumbrar-se as primeiras nuvens baixas no horizonte nocturno, anunciadoras do sistema frontal que se aproxima, e a temperatura ronda os 15º, com vento fraco de SW. Como baixaram as temperaturas ...


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2006 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Very good news! Acaba de passar a primeira nuvem com aguaceiros na zona onde estou de Braga. Um cheiro intenso a alcatrão e terra molhada...


----------



## Iceberg (16 Ago 2006 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A sério !? Não estava à espera já de precipitação, as imagens de satélite não demonstravam essa possibilidade. Tal como eu disse noutro post, esta situação ainda nos vai surpreender e muito ...


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> A sério !? Não estava à espera já de precipitação, as imagens de satélite não demonstravam essa possibilidade. Tal como eu disse noutro post, esta situação ainda nos vai surpreender e muito ...



Yep aqui na zona do Braga Parque...


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 08:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ontem pelas 22h30 apanhei as primeiras pingas em Famalicão, e hoje acordei com um grande aguaceiro. e a temperatura baixou bastante. parece Inverno


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 08:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

No porto neste momento está muito escuro mmo... temos vento, frio e neste momento muita chuvinha...


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 11:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Já viram a máxima prevista pra hoje pras Penhas douradas       9ºC  


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 12:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Já viram a máxima prevista pra hoje pras Penhas douradas       9ºC
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoRegional.jsp


Com essas temperaturas não me espantava que nevasse nas zonas mais altas do cantábrico... talvez o Kiros nos possa informar 


Chove copiosamente em Braga! Como já não via desde Maio!


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2006 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Pelas 9 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 14 graus e chovia debilmente. Agora, encontro-me na zona baixa da Covilhã e chove de forma mais interessante, com uma temperatura que ronda os 14,5 graus. Pela temperatura actual nas Penhas Douradas, 9 graus, na Torre o termómetro mal deve passar dos 5 graus .

Saudações serranas.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

por aqui ainda não tive nada só nuvens e algumas abertas,tive uma mínima de 18,2ºC e neste momento tenho 22,6ºC ,1011hpa e 67%HR


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

acabei de apanhar uma molha   Vinha do almoço e caíu um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado de muito vento


----------



## tozequio (16 Ago 2006 às 16:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 16.8ºC, e fica cada vez mais escuro devido às nuvens negras que se vêem a Oeste.

Parece um dia de Inverno.


----------



## tozequio (16 Ago 2006 às 17:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Tenho neste momento 15.4ºC, para um dia de meio de Agosto não está nada mal.


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 17:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Tenho neste momento 15.4ºC, para um dia de meio de Agosto não está nada mal.


Um autêntico respiro desde 9 de Julho....


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A página do IM do risco de incendios está um pouco caricata.... risco moderado de incêncios no Alto-Minho....só se for pela água ser inflamável   

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/riscoincendio/prev_risc_class_conc.jsp


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 18:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A máxima aqui por Setúbal não foi tão baixa como pensei  tive 26,1ºC agora tenho 22ºC,1010hpa e 70%HR chuva por aqui é uma miragem por agora! por volta das 16:30 pingou ai uns 2 minutos e mais nada se a noite não trouxer nada então é melhor esquecer...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (16 Ago 2006 às 18:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas tardes, por aqui 18º
até da para rir...


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

agora em Setúbal 20,9ºC ,1009hpa e 81%HR  agora até deu gosto ver os telejornais das 20h a abrirem todos com a mesma notiçia o alerta de mau tempo para Portugal


----------



## Dan (16 Ago 2006 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje a máxima na estação meteorológica foi de apenas 16,4ºC. Agora 14,2ºC aqui em casa e neste momento não chove.


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2006 às 00:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

mas que desilusão este tempo por aqui contava eu com uns 10mm de chuva em Setúbal nem 1mm meus amigos e a madrugada promete promete promete ser calma!! agora tenho 19,4ºC,1008hpa e 88%HR


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje re«gistei mínima de 14,08ºC e para o Norte animação vai começar de tarde! 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Einmal


----------



## Dan (17 Ago 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui, desde 2003 que não havia um dia de Agosto com temperatura máxima tão baixa como a de ontem.

28 de Agosto de 2003: 06,9ºC / 16,4ºC

16 de Agosto de 2006: 11,8ºC / 16,4ºC

(Valores da estação meteorológica)

Hoje a mínima, aqui em casa, ficou em 11,9ºC. 
Neste momento 16,1ºC com algum sol.


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui, desde 2003 que não havia um dia de Agosto com temperatura máxima tão baixa como a de ontem.
> 
> 28 de Agosto de 2003: 06,9ºC / 16,4ºC
> 
> ...



Se fosse Inverno nevava forte e feio....interessante como as máximas desceram aqui no porto em apenas 54h 13ºC e não deve de ter sido só no Porto


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui, desde 2003 que não havia um dia de Agosto com temperatura máxima tão baixa como a de ontem.
> 
> 28 de Agosto de 2003: 06,9ºC / 16,4ºC
> 
> ...



Se fosse Inverno nevava forte e feio DAN ....interessante como as máximas desceram aqui no porto em apenas 54h 13ºC e não deve de ter sido só no Porto


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 14:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Se fosse Inverno nevava forte e feio DAN ....interessante como as máximas desceram aqui no porto em apenas 54h 13ºC e não deve de ter sido só no Porto



Nunca pensei que as máximas fossem até valores tão baixos...MAs sabem bem, antes do braseiro que se advinha para a semana...


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 14:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Nunca pensei que as máximas fossem até valores tão baixos...MAs sabem bem, antes do braseiro que se advinha para a semana...



Será que irá fazer mesmo um brazeiro? É que o GFS está com uns menbros quentes a vir até aos +5, e com uma dispersão grande. O que, do meu ponto de vista, não garante que vá existir calor durante a próxima semana. Pessoalmente, acho que o calor que possa fazer será no máximo o normal da média dos ultimos 30 anos, nada de especialmente alto portanto.


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 15:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Será que irá fazer mesmo um brazeiro? É que o GFS está com uns menbros quentes a vir até aos +5, e com uma dispersão grande. O que, do meu ponto de vista, não garante que vá existir calor durante a próxima semana. Pessoalmente, acho que o calor que possa fazer será no máximo o normal da média dos ultimos 30 anos, nada de especialmente alto portanto.




Também acho que não será uma onda tórrida mas antes uma sensação de calor inicial, visto que estas oscilações de quente para frio e depois de frio para quente provocam uma sensação de calor muito maior do que se não tivesse arrefecido desta forma.
Concordo com o IM ( raro) em que é normal ocorrer precipitação e alguma oscialção na temperatura, contudo foi a forma como ocorreu, i.e. a descida abrupta da depressão originária do Sul da Islândia a quase na vertivcal do mapa, vinda na direcção da península, i.e. uma situação clássica de Inverno em fevereiro e não como aconteceu neste momento do mano


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 15:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Também acho que não será uma onda tórrida mas antes uma sensação de calor inicial, visto que estas oscilações de quente para frio e depois de frio para quente provocam uma sensação de calor muito maior do que se não tivesse arrefecido desta forma.
> Concordo com o IM ( raro) em que é normal ocorrer precipitação e alguma oscialção na temperatura, contudo foi a forma como ocorreu, i.e. a descida abrupta da depressão originária do Sul da Islândia a quase na vertivcal do mapa, vinda na direcção da península, i.e. uma situação clássica de Inverno em fevereiro e não como aconteceu neste momento do mano




Anda perdida a depressão    Não sera apenas variabilidade climatica???
Por acaso não tenho as storm tracks no Verão...seria interessante de se estudar também...talvez para uma proxima bolsa


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 15:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Será que irá fazer mesmo um brazeiro? É que o GFS está com uns menbros quentes a vir até aos +5, e com uma dispersão grande. O que, do meu ponto de vista, não garante que vá existir calor durante a próxima semana. Pessoalmente, acho que o calor que possa fazer será no máximo o normal da média dos ultimos 30 anos, nada de especialmente alto portanto.



Com mais de 30ºC a minha casa ja fica um brazeiro Por isso...

hehehe


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Anda perdida a depressão    Não sera apenas variabilidade climatica???
> Por acaso não tenho as storm tracks no Verão...seria interessante de se estudar também...talvez para uma proxima bolsa



Não é só variabilidade climática, mas alguma alteração de padrão talvez  

Vou ver se consigo arranjar as storm tracks


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2006 às 22:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Braga estamos numa situação típicamente pós-frontal, com a subida paulatina das temperaturas e com períodos de aguaceiros dispersos e de curta duração.
Temperatura actual em minha casa 18.8ºC e 1004hPA.
Pela primeira vez em muitos meses o meu barometro, ontem, baixou dos 1000hPA.

As imagens satelite indicam que uma banda nubosa associada a depresão centrada a sul da Gra-Bretanha está prestes a penetrar na PI por isso vamos ter esta noite e amanhã de manhã a continuação deste tempo de aguaceiros


----------



## Iceberg (17 Ago 2006 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

De facto, aquela massa nublosa parece estar a ganhar consistência e a dirigir-se  para o Norte do país ... Não me admirava termos inclusivamente algum fenómeno convectivo esta madrugada aqui na região de Braga e arredores ...


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> De facto, aquela massa nublosa parece estar a ganhar consistência e a dirigir-se  para o Norte do país ... Não me admirava termos inclusivamente algum fenómeno convectivo esta madrugada aqui na região de Braga e arredores ...




Parece ser suficientemente grande para apanhar toda a zona norte da PI, pelo menos a norte do Mondego, está com uma cara porreira


----------



## Iceberg (17 Ago 2006 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Parece ser suficientemente grande para apanhar toda a zona norte da PI, pelo menos a norte do Mondego, está com uma cara porreira



LUPER, adorei essa expressão " ... está com uma cara porreira ..."

Sabem uma coisa, quanto mais frequento este forum, mais tenho a certeza que daqui a 50 anos, continuaremos todos aqui ou em qualquer outro local, entusiasmados com as surpresas do clima, os fenómenos extremos, e sabe-se lá em que contexto climático viveremos então nessa altura ...


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 23:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> LUPER, adorei essa expressão " ... está com uma cara porreira ..."
> 
> Sabem uma coisa, quanto mais frequento este forum, mais tenho a certeza que daqui a 50 anos, continuaremos todos aqui ou em qualquer outro local, entusiasmados com as surpresas do clima, os fenómenos extremos, e sabe-se lá em que contexto climático viveremos então nessa altura ...



Focas-te bem as supresas do clima, é que ou muito me engano, ou esta carta estava fora do baralho, e foi colocada em cima da mesa sem ninguem esperar. 

O que me dizem disto?


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Focas-te bem as supresas do clima, é que ou muito me engano, ou esta carta estava fora do baralho, e foi colocada em cima da mesa sem ninguem esperar.
> 
> O que me dizem disto?



As da P.I. estavam realmente fora do baralho...as outras para onde apontas são normais


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> As da P.I. estavam realmente fora do baralho...as outras para onde apontas são normais



Coloquei setas em cabo verde pq não é um local muito habitual, e pelo facto de a probabilidade ser muito alta nesta altura. Agora as da PI deixaram-me  , ou isto anda tudo doido, ou eu ando com alucinações . Isto assim baralha toda a gente, os fenomenos extremos parece que se querem tornar cada vez mais normais


----------



## tozequio (18 Ago 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje 15.9ºC/22.1ºC, chuva é que nem vê-la...  

Já agora, vi noutro fórum um tipo que disse que tinha ouvido na rádio que tinha nevado na Serra da Estrela, alguém sabe de alguma coisa?


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 00:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Hoje 15.9ºC/22.1ºC, chuva é que nem vê-la...
> 
> Já agora, vi noutro fórum um tipo que disse que tinha ouvido na rádio que tinha nevado na Serra da Estrela, alguém sabe de alguma coisa?



É possivel que tenha nevado, a temperatura minima era à volta dos 3 graus, portanto existia essa possibilidade. Mas se realmente nevou em meados de Agosto na Estrela, fico  só de pensar no que nos pode acontecer esta temporada aqui pelo Norte Litoral. 

Os diagramas do GFS apontam mesmo para nova situação após os dias 23/24 de Agosto, com maior incidência para o final do mês. Se confirmar-se 2 situações destas em Agosto, eu ficaria extremamente  , com a evolução rápida dos sintomas que espero já há uns tempos


----------



## miguel (18 Ago 2006 às 01:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boa noite por aqui acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro mas muito fraquinho a noite passada por volta das 3 da matina foi quando choveu mais aqui durou uma meia hora foi a frente fria que passou mas já muito debilitada ao olhar mais tarda para o satélite vi que era apenas um risco  e só choveu Pq. interagiu com a massa mais quente e húmida que estava a essa hora a entrar pelo sul se não nem chovia aqui ...hoje tive uma máxima de 25,4ºC neste momento tenho 18,4ºC e 1011hpa a pressão atmosférica o mais baixo que desceu aqui foi ontem de madrugada 1007hpa


----------



## ABatalha (18 Ago 2006 às 07:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui em Lisboa caiu um fortíssimo aguaceiro perto da 6 horas da manha


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Ago 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

estava eu a chegar ao porto hoje, pelas 8h30 e quando vejo sobre a cidade uma célula bem bonita com uns mamatus espectaculares  
Foi pena n ter a minha maquina fotografia  
Mas foi bonito de ver... Quase me despistava na VCI


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 10:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 13,6ºC e chuva fraca. A miníma esta manhã foi de 12,2ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ás 9 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 13.5 graus e chovia com alguma intensidade.

Sobre a queda de neve no Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela, ainda não ouvi dizer nada aqui pela Covilhã, mas tendo em conta as temperaturas verificadas acho possível que tenha sido água-neve.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Serrano disse:


> Ás 9 horas, no meu posto de observação estavam 13.5 graus e chovia com alguma intensidade.
> 
> Sobre a queda de neve no Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela, ainda não ouvi dizer nada aqui pela Covilhã, mas tendo em conta as temperaturas verificadas acho possível que tenha sido água-neve.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Por acaso esqueci-me de referir, mas tenho a certeza que nevou mas não ficou nada a cota estava a 2000m 

Estão 18,4ºC e ainda irão cair mais uns aguaceiros


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Coloquei setas em cabo verde pq não é um local muito habitual, e pelo facto de a probabilidade ser muito alta nesta altura. Agora as da PI deixaram-me  , ou isto anda tudo doido, ou eu ando com alucinações . Isto assim baralha toda a gente, os fenomenos extremos parece que se querem tornar cada vez mais normais



A area de cabo verde é a area de onde "partem" as "Tropical waves" que podem ou não levar a formação de furações...Daí ser normal aparecer como area potencial geradora (ou estou a interpretar mal o mapa??)

Aqui fica o texto : 



> A PRE-EXISTING AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER (TROPICAL WAVE)
> Now that we have a nice warm ocean, all we really need is something to come along and take advantage of the situation. Often times, Africa is the source of the "spark" that gets the fire going. Every few days, a tropical wave migrates westward off the coast of Africa- near the Cape Verde Islands. Nearly 100 of these concentrated areas of lower pressure traverse the Atlantic each hurricane season. Only a small portion of them, perhaps 10 a year, ever become anything more than a large thunderstorm complex over the water. But the ones that do develop keep forecasters and folks living west of 60 degrees longitude very nervous. The reason is that some of the Western Hemisphere's worst hurricanes can be traced back to a tropical wave that originated over Africa. This is not to say that every tropical wave that develops will become a historic hurricane, but these so called "Cape Verde" storms always need to be watched.



fonte : http://www.hurricanetrack.com/formation.html


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 11:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> A area de cabo verde é a area de onde "partem" as "Tropical waves" que podem ou não levar a formação de furações...Daí ser normal aparecer como area potencial geradora (ou estou a interpretar mal o mapa??)
> 
> Aqui fica o texto :
> 
> ...





Sim as ondas de leste formam-se exactamente nessa área e são em 99% dos casos as percurssoras dos furacões ou tempestadas tropicais.


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Hoje 15.9ºC/22.1ºC, chuva é que nem vê-la...
> 
> Já agora, vi noutro fórum um tipo que disse que tinha ouvido na rádio que tinha nevado na Serra da Estrela, alguém sabe de alguma coisa?



Isso foi antes de ontem não? 
Eu ouvi na Rádio Comercial que um ouvinte tinha enviado um e-mail a dizer que estava a nevar na Serra da Estrela. Mas depois fui ver o freezing level que estava acima dos 2500metros o que me parece impossível que tenha nevado. Só pode ter sido quanto muito água-neve


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Sim as ondas de leste formam-se exactamente nessa área e são em 99% dos casos as percurssoras dos furacões ou tempestadas tropicais.




Yup Minho é isso mesmo é normal! 
E anomalia está a crescer, agora se houvesse uma passagem entre o Ant. das Bahamas e o Açores era excelente, já no ano passado algumas ondas tropicais passaram em Cabo Verde e provocaram inundações e infelizmente com vitimas.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Isso foi antes de ontem não?
> Eu ouvi na Rádio Comercial que um ouvinte tinha enviado um e-mail a dizer que estava a nevar na Serra da Estrela. Mas depois fui ver o freezing level que estava acima dos 2500metros o que me parece impossível que tenha nevado. Só pode ter sido quanto muito água-neve




De maneira alguma, muito bem provável com temp. de 3 positivos pode ocorrer queda de neve mas quando chega ao solo derrete-se logo, pelo que estar no frezing level a 2500 não é o mesmo da cota de neve, além disso não se esqueçam que um célula só pode fazer descer mais a temperatura à sua passagem e depende do ar frio em Altitude.

No Wetter23 apontavam uma cota de 2200m,  por isso com as condicionantes acima referidas podem bem ter nevado, mas foi só a ver cair e não a ver qq neve no solo.

Já vi a nevar no Marão por diversas vezes com 5, 6 e 7ºC mas claro que derretia mal tocava no solo e era outra altura do ano.


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 11:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> De maneira alguma, muito bem provável com temp. de 3 positivos pode ocorrer queda de neve mas quando chega ao solo derrete-se logo, pelo que estar no frezing level a 2500 não é o mesmo da cota de neve, além disso não se esqueçam que um célula só pode fazer descer mais a temperatura à sua passagem e depende do ar frio em Altitude.
> 
> No Wetter23 apontavam uma cota de 2200m,  por isso com as condicionantes acima referidas podem bem ter nevado, mas foi só a ver cair e não a ver qq neve no solo.
> 
> Já vi a nevar no Marão por diversas vezes com 5, 6 e 7ºC mas claro que derretia mal tocava no solo e era outra altura do ano.



Bom, isso então era uma completa anormalidade. Qual foi a última vez que nevou  na Serra da Estrela entre 1 e 18 de Agosto?? A ser verdade espero que o IM incluia o facto no relatório mensal...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 12:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Bom, isso então era uma completa anormalidade. Qual foi a última vez que nevou  na Serra da Estrela entre 1 e 18 de Agosto?? A ser verdade espero que o IM incluia o facto no relatório mensal...



O IM só tem observador(se nao tiver de ferias  ) nas penhas douradas...No alto da torre nem sei se existe alguma estação automatica ou nao...Ou melhor..é capaz de haver, mas não do IM...

Por isso para estar no relatório mensal...capaz de ser complicado...


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Bem estou a ver a N do Porto uma boa célula e vai chover a pootes daqui a pouco! 
Uma nuvem que costumo ver no Outono/Inverno depoi irei ver a temperatura das Nuvens para confirmar uma questão


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O IM só tem observador(se nao tiver de ferias  ) nas penhas douradas...No alto da torre nem sei se existe alguma estação automatica ou nao...Ou melhor..é capaz de haver, mas não do IM...
> 
> Por isso para estar no relatório mensal...capaz de ser complicado...



Nem o acesso à gama todos de espectros do Meteosat que têm conseguem detectar se houve ou não queda de neve?


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O IM só tem observador(se nao tiver de ferias  ) nas penhas douradas...No alto da torre nem sei se existe alguma estação automatica ou nao...Ou melhor..é capaz de haver, mas não do IM...
> 
> Por isso para estar no relatório mensal...capaz de ser complicado...



Lol!


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Já repararam que o forum está a passar-se outra vez?? Não consigo ver o último post no " Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]"...

Fil!! Faz backups plz antes que vá tudo à vida!


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Alguem se recorda da ultima vez que terá nevado na serra da estrela em Agosto? Pessoalmente, não me recordo de tal acontecimento. Aqui na minha zona tem caído bastante água, e temperaruras na casa dos 17º agora. Relembro que estamos a 18 de Agosto e não a 18 de Novembro.


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Alguem se recorda da ultima vez que terá nevado na serra da estrela em Agosto? Pessoalmente, não me recordo de tal acontecimento. Aqui na minha zona tem caído bastante água, e temperaruras na casa dos 17º agora. Relembro que estamos a 18 de Agosto e não a 18 de Novembro.



Eu não me recordo! Não é que seja precisamente uma pessoa com muitos anos 
A ser verdade, esta situação no inverno, lá para meados de Janeiro, tinha sido uma autêntica BOMBA! Pelo menos aqui no Norte...


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:31)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Eu não me recordo! Não é que seja precisamente uma pessoa com muitos anos
> A ser verdade, esta situação no inverno, lá para meados de Janeiro, tinha sido uma autêntica BOMBA! Pelo menos aqui no Norte...



Pois mas lembrem-se que não havia fóruns, nem muita informação além do IM (e já sabemos como são ) e,até à bem pouco, tempo 10 anos que não é nada em clima. 
por isso provavelmente pode  ter ocorrido mas não existe observação passada.

Recordo-me que numa volta a Portugal em bicicleta ao chegarem à Torre estam 3ºC mas só nevoeiro, se tivesse ocorrido precipitação por cert que veríamos, também depende do sistema pq este que está acabar de passar mergulhou directamente para Sul  a partir da Islândia


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Outra coisa que reparei mas ainda não tive tempo de verificar todos os anos, a ISO -10ºC na Gronelandia apareceu muito mais cedo que o normal.. Certo? Tenho ideia que só costuma formar-se depois dos 20 e picos de Agosto......


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 12:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Outra coisa que reparei mas ainda não tive tempo de verificar todos os anos, a ISO -10ºC na Gronelandia apareceu muito mais cedo que o normal.. Certo? Tenho ideia que só costuma formar-se depois dos 20 e picos de Agosto......



O GFS já coloca a -35 a 500hpa pro fim do mês, parece que se prepara algo de bom para os persiguidores de neve no nosso país


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Outra coisa que reparei mas ainda não tive tempo de verificar todos os anos, a ISO -10ºC na Gronelandia apareceu muito mais cedo que o normal.. Certo? Tenho ideia que só costuma formar-se depois dos 20 e picos de Agosto......




Sim, veio ligeiramente mais cedo e já apareceu na semana passada a linha de 510dam por 2 ou 3 ocasiões


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 12:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim, veio ligeiramente mais cedo e já apareceu na semana passada a linha de 510dam por 2 ou 3 ocasiões




Seringador e isso é bom ou é mau? 

PS: chamo a atenção pro post sobre erupções, não sei se tinha já conhecimento desse acontecimento


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



> Recordo-me que numa volta a Portugal em bicicleta ao chegarem à Torre estam 3ºC mas só nevoeiro, se tivesse ocorrido precipitação por cert que veríamos



Eu estive nessa chegada da Volta a Portugal em Agosto de 95 ou 96 (foi numa Volta ganha pelo Orlando Rodrigues) e o termómetro chegou a baixar dos 3 graus, mas a precipitação que ocorreu foi chuva, bem fria por sinal.

Curiosamente, anos antes (1992 ou 1993), assisti a uma chegada da Volta à Torre em que na hora da almoço se verificou queda de granizo, com o termómetro a assinalar na altura 6 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 15:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento, 14,7ºC e a chuva continua.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 16:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Seringador e isso é bom ou é mau?
> 
> PS: chamo a atenção pro post sobre erupções, não sei se tinha já conhecimento desse acontecimento



Ainda é muito cedo, mas é um bom sinal se assim continuar pq com o frio assim se mantiver arreferece irá obrigar a pressão a subir para aquelas paragens e isso poderá significar um bloqueio  
Mas agora se calhar é mais desejo do que propriamente o que prevejo!
Nestes próximos tempos acompanhem o ensemble de Reykjavic!


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 23:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em Melgaço 15.8ºC neste momento. Com aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em casa: 12,2ºC / 15,7ºC
Estação meteorológica: 11,4ºC / 14,7ºC

Já há vários anos que não se registava uma temperatura máxima tão baixa no mês de Agosto.

Aqui em casa, 13,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 23:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Cheguei agora e o carrro indicava 15º,e na minha estação tb tenho 15º. É o que se pode chamar a uma noite do fim de Outubro e não de meados de Agosto.


----------



## tozequio (18 Ago 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

14.7ºC/21.0ºC por aqui. Neste momento tenho 17.2ºC, começa-se a notar uma subida das temperaturas (a esta hora ontem estaria por volta dos 15.5ºC).

Mais um belo dia de Abril  

Já agora, dá gosto ver o fórum tão animado de novo, parece que entrámos na "pré-epoca" meteorológica, até Outubro fazemos uns "amigáveis", e lá para Novembro começa a temporada a sério


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> 14.7ºC/21.0ºC por aqui. Neste momento tenho 17.2ºC, começa-se a notar uma subida das temperaturas (a esta hora ontem estaria por volta dos 15.5ºC).
> 
> Mais um belo dia de Abril
> 
> Já agora, dá gosto ver o fórum tão animado de novo, parece que entrámos na "pré-epoca" meteorológica, até Outubro fazemos uns "amigáveis", e lá para Novembro começa a temporada a sério



Sem querer fazer de bruxo acho que a epoca já começou e ninguem se apercebeu. Estive aqui a ver o historico dos diagramas e a -10 nem em 31 de Agosto é habitual, e vejam a que a 24 já a -15 anda pela Gronelândia  . A continuarmos a este ritmo em Setembro já temos o Campeonato ao rubro  

PS: Tozequio é este ano que a malta do norte vai ter muitas alegrias


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas pessoal!!isto está animado finalmente já tinha saudades de ver isto assim! hoje em Setúbal a mínima foi de 17,7ºC e a máxima de 26,0ºC neste momento tenho 18,7ºC e 1016hpa.
é bom ver que já começa a notar-se alguma actividade para latitudes mais a norte isso é mesmo muito bom sinal para os meses que se avizinham boas noticias para o pessoal do norte sim mas espero que não se restrinja só ao norte!


----------



## LUPER (19 Ago 2006 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Boas pessoal!!isto está animado finalmente já tinha saudades de ver isto assim! hoje em Setúbal a mínima foi de 17,7ºC e a máxima de 26,0ºC neste momento tenho 18,7ºC e 1016hpa.
> é bom ver que já começa a notar-se alguma actividade para latitudes mais a norte isso é mesmo muito bom sinal para os meses que se avizinham boas noticias para o pessoal do norte sim mas espero que não se restrinja só ao norte!



Sinceramente tenho duvidas que fique apenas pelo norte    . 

E se este ano voltar a cair neve em Lx, outra vez. Que dirão os homens do aquecimento?


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Em casa: 12,2ºC / 15,7ºC
> Estação meteorológica: 11,4ºC / 14,7ºC
> 
> Já há vários anos que não se registava uma temperatura máxima tão baixa no mês de Agosto.
> ...



Isso dá um desvio de -13.4ºC em relação à media das temperaturas máximas no mês de Agosto


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2006 às 01:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Isso dá um desvio de -13.4ºC em relação à media das temperaturas máximas no mês de Agosto



Foi um valor bem baixo para Agosto, nem sei quando se registou um valor inferior. Nestes últimos 7 anos os valores mais baixos de temperatura máxima foram os 16,4ºC de 2003 e também os desta última 4ª feira, mas hoje o valor foi ainda inferior.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Ago 2006 às 01:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

boas 
JÁ ESTAVA COM SAUDADES

estou de mudanças na loja de informatica,  e só tenho net no meu outro trabalho mas a qual é dividida por muita gente o que não dá para estar aqui no forum . Mas acho que já falta pouco para colocarem telefone na minha loja nova  

bem ontem  por volta das 6 da manha aqui em lisboa caiu uma grande chuvada e a temperatura desceu um pouco mas não passou disso 
( chuvada ).  

pelo que vi vamos ter bom tempo de novo que para mim é uma pena já estou com saudades de ir a uma chase  storm  .

bem para já é tudo 

abraços meteo


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2006 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje o dia apresenta muito maior estabilidade. Não choveu durante a manhã.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 22.5ºC. A mínima foi de 15.1ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas.

Cheguei á pouco e este episódio de frio de agosto deixou no meu pluviómetro 24,4 mm, mais ou menos que esperava  

Ontem tive uma máxima bastante baixa de 14,3ºC que só costuma acontecer a partir de Outubro  

Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC, que é também a máxima até ao momento. A mínima foi de 10,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2006 às 19:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma das mínimas mais baixas deste verão 16,6ºC a máxima foi de 26,9ºC e agora vai em 22,6ºC bem essa máximas pelo norte tem andado muito baixas mesmo isso era para ser quase as mínimas este mes!!


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2006 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A temperatura começa a recuperar, hoje a máxima já foi bem mais alta que ontem. 
Aqui em casa: 11,8ºC / 22,2ºC


----------



## ACalado (19 Ago 2006 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

boas pelos vistos o forum andou animado com a passagem desta frente, eu tirei uns diazitos e fui para o algarve e digo-vos k na noite de quarta para quinta feira choveu  e bem na zona de albufeira, nem parecia agosto 
neste momento estao 15.9°C
Ponto de Condensação 	9.6°C
Humidade 66%
Pressão Atmosférica   1018mb   
abraços


----------



## Luis França (20 Ago 2006 às 00:55)

*Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

No que é que vai dar esta convecção a W dos Açores?






Hoje, a costa de Sintra e Lisboa estavam muito ventosas. Amanhã vou até ao Trafal e, se tiver oportunidade, postarei sempre que puder. A não ser haja algo mesmo insólito!  

Será que vai mesmo estar calor perto de Faro?


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 01:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Noite fresca e muito húmida. Os automoveis estão todos cobertos por orvalho. Temperatura actual: 14.9ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2006 às 01:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui temperatura de 12,7ºC mas a descer devagar. A máxima do dia foi de 19,9ºC.


----------



## LUPER (20 Ago 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Bons dias, hoje tive aqui uma minima de 12º, é uma minima tipca de final de Setembro, Outubro. O dia de Hoje já deverá ser mais quente, mas em principio vamos ter mais dias de chuva ainda este mês.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2006 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Esta foi a manhã mais fresca desde o ínicio de Junho.

Aqui em casa: 9,2ºC
Estação meteorológica: 7,9ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Melgaço a mínima também foi a mais baixa desde Junho: 12.4ºC
A manhã deve ter estado muito desagradavel pois a temeperatura neste momento é de ainda 17.3ºC


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Esta foi a manhã mais fresca desde o ínicio de Junho.
> 
> Aqui em casa: 9,2ºC
> Estação meteorológica: 7,9ºC



Dan, qual é a mínima mais baixa que há registo em Agosto aí em Bragança?


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Dan, qual é a mínima mais baixa que há registo em Agosto aí em Bragança?



É de 4,4ºC em 29 de Agosto de 1977.

Aqui tive minima de 9,9ºC, desde Junho que não baixava dos 10ºC  

Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC e 51%.


----------



## Luis França (20 Ago 2006 às 12:16)

*Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas, 

Aqui em Benfica estão 30º agora (mínima de 16,5º). Vou arrancar para Sul daqui a uns minutos ...


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui em Benfica estão 30º agora (mínima de 16,5º). Vou arrancar para Sul daqui a uns minutos ...



30ºC?????? Mas que diferença brutal para o Norte do País, é que para Melgaço são 13ºC de diferença. Nem estou a perceber como estou com uma temperatura inferiror a Bragança estando o céu limpo


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui fez uma minima de 16,9ºC agora tenho 25,1ºC e 1021hpa...


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui em casa já estou com 21,3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (20 Ago 2006 às 18:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Alguem me sabe explicar o pq da maior parte do território estar em alerta amarelo pq causa do calor?      

Agora é que os homens se passaram, em vez de porem alerta de temperaturas minimas baixas, metem alerta de temperaturas altas persistentes.      

Se souberem a explicação eu fico desde já agradecido é que parece que vem ai uma grande onda de calor e a malta aqui ainda não sabe


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Alguem me sabe explicar o pq da maior parte do território estar em alerta amarelo pq causa do calor?
> 
> Agora é que os homens se passaram, em vez de porem alerta de temperaturas minimas baixas, metem alerta de temperaturas altas persistentes.
> 
> Se souberem a explicação eu fico desde já agradecido é que parece que vem ai uma grande onda de calor e a malta aqui ainda não sabe




Eu acho que é de se fiarem em demasia no modelo Europeu... Deviam dar uma olhadela ao GFS....

Prevêm 34ºC para Braga!! Eu acho um exagero....


----------



## LUPER (20 Ago 2006 às 19:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Eu acho que é de se fiarem em demasia no modelo Europeu... Deviam dar uma olhadela ao GFS....
> 
> Prevêm 34ºC para Braga!! Eu acho um exagero....



Só se for isso é que o GFS aponta pra menos calor


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2006 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui em casa tive uma máxima de 25,7ºC, com 26,6ºC na estação meteorológica.


----------



## miguel (20 Ago 2006 às 23:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

dia quentinho por aqui tive uma máxima de 30,2ºC agora tenho 22,1ºC,1020hpa e 62%HR...


----------



## Minho (21 Ago 2006 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Eu acho que é de se fiarem em demasia no modelo Europeu... Deviam dar uma olhadela ao GFS....
> 
> Prevêm 34ºC para Braga!! Eu acho um exagero....



Já baixaram para 32ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2006 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

boas
hoje voltei ás minimas tropicais 20,3ºC neste momento vou com 31,1ºC e 1017hpa...


----------



## LUPER (21 Ago 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Isto amanhã já vai ser mais fresco do que hoje. Penso que hoje foi o ultimo dia com temperaturas de Verão. O GFS cada vez está melhor pros amantes do frio e dos fenomenos extremos. 

Por aqui cheguei aos 34º e ficou por ai, mas para a Cidade de Aveiro ficamos a uns 3 ou 4º da máxima prevista. Muita atenção a esta noite que poderá ser mais uma fresquita.


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui acabou de fazer um dos dias mais quentes deste verão em Setúbal 35,3ºC


----------



## LUPER (21 Ago 2006 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui acabou de fazer um dos dias mais quentes deste verão em Setúbal 35,3ºC[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> A partir de hoje vai ser sempre a descer, eles bem fazem publicidade na rá rádio e Tv, mas amanhã será mais frio e depois ainda mais. Só amanhã saberemos mas eu conto com isso


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2006 às 19:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A partir de hoje vai ser sempre a descer, eles bem fazem publicidade na rá rádio e Tv, mas amanhã será mais frio e depois ainda mais. Só amanhã saberemos mas eu conto com isso[/QUOTE]

Eu para amanha ainda não estou à espera de uma grande descida de temperatura!!aliás até pode ser mais alta no interior no litoral se baixar é muito ligeiramente 1ºC ou 2ºC por isso amanha conto ainda com uns 33ºC ou 34ºCpara Setúbal  A partir de quarta com a aproximação do anticiclone dos açores é que conto com uma boa descida de temperatura depois é a descer uns dias mais outros menos até sábado mais que isso já é arriscar muito!!


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2006 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A esta hora ainda tenho 30,7ºC  esta noite vai ser quentinha!!


----------



## Dan (21 Ago 2006 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui o dia já esteve quente: 12,4ºC / 29,7ºC

Aqui, nos próximos dois dias a temperatura máxima deve ser superior a 30ºC, mas depois espero uma descida.


----------



## Minho (21 Ago 2006 às 21:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em Braga não sei quanto foi a máxima. Neste momento tenho 27.8ºC


----------



## ACalado (21 Ago 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

boas por aqui estao  22ºc
Ponto de Condensação 	4.1°C
Humidade 	33%
Pressão Atmosférica 1017mb
já so quero e que chegue o inverno


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2006 às 00:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

o dia foi dos mais quentes deste verão e esta noite arrisca-se a ser tbm das mais quentes!neste momento ainda marcam 27,2ºC


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> o dia foi dos mais quentes deste verão e esta noite arrisca-se a ser tbm das mais quentes!neste momento ainda marcam 27,2ºC




Isso aí por Setubal tá dificil, ainda tens 27? Aqui tenho 20, mas tenho de dar o desconto de ter o sensor a 50 cm da parede que está quente.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2006 às 01:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Isso aí por Setubal tá dificil, ainda tens 27? Aqui tenho 20, mas tenho de dar o desconto de ter o sensor a 50 cm da parede que está quente.



agora tenho 26,5ºC as arvores nem mexem 0 de vento está abafadíssimo que noite horrorosa que vou passar


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2006 às 18:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A noite acabou por não ser tão escaldante como temia ficou pelos 20,6ºC mas a grande surpresa foi na máxima Luper tinhas razão a temperatura caio a pique mas não estava nos planos ser tanto assim!!registei máxima de 27,7ºC so menos 7ºC que ontem  a culpa foi do vento marítimo muito húmido, neste momento tenho 26,4ºC o mesmo que estava ontem pelas 2 da matina


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2006 às 18:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Pois por aqui subiu tanto a mínima como a máxima. Hoje 29,4ºC / 16,2ºC (na estação a mínima foi de 13,8ºC ).


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> A noite acabou por não ser tão escaldante como temia ficou pelos 20,6ºC mas a grande surpresa foi na máxima Luper tinhas razão a temperatura caio a pique mas não estava nos planos ser tanto assim!!registei máxima de 27,7ºC so menos 7ºC que ontem  a culpa foi do vento marítimo muito húmido, neste momento tenho 26,4ºC o mesmo que estava ontem pelas 2 da matina



Repara que toda a faixa litoral tem temperaturas muito baixas. Aveiro fica-se pelo 24-25 graus e estavam previstos 33. No interior o efeito de acumulação e radiação, bem como a ausencia do mar por perto, permitiu temperaturas elevadas.

Agora deveremos baixar mais ainda amanha e nos proximos dias até Domingo. Acho piada ao alerta laranja para Evora, no que diz respeito à máxima.

Eu hoje numa distância de 20 Km tive a 12º de diferença, simplesmente brutal  de 24º passei para 36º em 20 Km a partir do mar.

Este noite deveremos ter minimas baixas, eu espero baixar dos 13-14º.


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2006 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Dia bem quente hoje.
Aqui em casa 15,5ºC / 31,4ºC 
Neste momento, ainda 27,4ºC.


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 22:13)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu tive na minha estação 32,4º e 16,3 de max e min, respectivamente. Amanhã espero ter valores mais baixos tanto na minima como na máx.


----------



## miguel (22 Ago 2006 às 23:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

hello 22,9ºC neste instante na minha terrinha setubal


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu neste momento tenho 19,7 no meu posto de observação, irei concerteza ter uma minima a rondar os 13 a 14º, espero pelo menos eu.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2006 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu neste momento tenho 19,7 no meu posto de observação, irei concerteza ter uma minima a rondar os 13 a 14º, espero pelo menos eu.



Vai ter de descer ainda um bom bocado!! achas mesmo que desce 6ºC ou 7ºC tendo em conta a hora já?tu é que conheces o clima ai da zona eu aqui por ex.: tenho agora 22,3ºc e não espero ter uma mínima mais baixa que 18ºc!!!a não ser que entre neblina vinda do mar


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Repara que toda a faixa litoral tem temperaturas muito baixas. Aveiro fica-se pelo 24-25 graus e estavam previstos 33. No interior o efeito de acumulação e radiação, bem como a ausencia do mar por perto, permitiu temperaturas elevadas.
> 
> Agora deveremos baixar mais ainda amanha e nos proximos dias até Domingo. Acho piada ao alerta laranja para Evora, no que diz respeito à máxima.
> 
> ...



Também conta o facto do gradiente horizontal das temperaturas a 850hPA variar muito. A ISO 20ºC não abrange Portugal inteiro ao contrário do que aconteceu na seman passada


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Vai ter de descer ainda um bom bocado!! achas mesmo que desce 6ºC ou 7ºC tendo em conta a hora já?tu é que conheces o clima ai da zona eu aqui por ex.: tenho agora 22,3ºc e não espero ter uma mínima mais baixa que 18ºc!!!a não ser que entre neblina vinda do mar



Neste momento vou com 19,1º, vamos ver se ela desce pelo menos mais 5º  

Não será facil, mas aqui por vezes ela baixa 5º durante a noite, especialmente se o ceu está limpo como hoje.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 00:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Braga - Casa: 
Máxima 32.5ºC
Mínima 21.7ºC
Pressão: 1009hPa
Ceú limpo com ausência de vento


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 11:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui pela zona de Aveiro/Bairrada está frio hoje, não descolamos dos 19-20º, o que é muito baixo para esta altura do ano. O ceu encontra-se completamente coberto  . Chamo outra vez a atenção da temperatura da água do mar, hoje e amanhã o INM tem 15 para a zona norte. Recordo que no pico do Inverno passado o minimo foi de 10-11º, o que já foi muito baixo. A este ritmo ainda nos habilitamos a ver uns pinguins, focas, leões-marinhos e icebergs na zona norte    .

Aquele alerta laranja para Evora desapareceu, como que por milagre.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 19,7ºC e neste momento tenho 26,7ºC vai uma aposta que hoje é mais alta que ontem?Setúbal parece ter o seu próprio clima ás vezes, hoje não há vento marítimo como ontem...Luper sempre fez a mínima que esperavas?


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2006 às 13:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui, a temperatura continua a subir.
A mínima hoje foi ainda mais alta que ontem.
Em casa: 15,9ºC

Neste momento: 28,6ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Ago 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui, a temperatura continua a subir.
> A mínima hoje foi ainda mais alta que ontem.
> Em casa: 15,9ºC
> 
> Neste momento: 28,6ºC



Aqui tive mínima de 16,7ºC (14,5ºC na estação) e neste momento já vai nos 27,8ºC com 29% de hr.


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 18:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui o dia foi fresco, maxima de 24,0º e minima de 16,9º. A minima por este andar ainda poderá ser quebrada antes das 00.00h, é a que a temperatura por aqui desce a um ritmo superior a 1ºC/h


----------



## Iceberg (23 Ago 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui em Braga, acaba de passar uma estreita banda de nuvens altas, que encobriu temporariamente o céu durante cerca de +/- 20 minutos. ESta faixa de nuvens altas é bem visível nas actuais imagens de satélite.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui a máxima que tive foi 28,0ºC agora tenho 23,7ºC e 1014hpa...


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 20:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui a máxima que tive foi 28,0ºC agora tenho 23,7ºC e 1014hpa...



Eu aqui já vou no 20,4º e tb já tenho nuvens altas. Vamos ver se isto arrefece e se consigo uma Tmedia inferior a 20 para o dia de hoje.


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2006 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Alguns dados da semana 13 a 19 de Agosto.
Precipitação





Anomalia da temperatura





Aqui na Península, foram uns dias bem frescos para esta época do ano.

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml


----------



## Dan (23 Ago 2006 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje a máxima já foi um pouco mais baixa que ontem.
Aqui em casa: 15,9ºC / 30,5ºC

Neste momento: 22,8ºC


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 21:06)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

E passada 1 h desde a ultima intervenção tenho uma temperatura de 19,1º


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2006 às 21:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

eu já tenho 21,2ºC se se confirmarem as previsões do IM vou ter aqui esta noite 15ºC!!!


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 21:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> eu já tenho 21,2ºC se se confirmarem as previsões do IM vou ter aqui esta noite 15ºC!!!



Por aqui está tudo preparado para quebrar a minima de esta madrugada antes das 00.00h , estou com 18,6º e ainda tenho 2,5h de dia.


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 22:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Braga - Casa:
Máxima 29.6ºC
Mínima 21,2ºC
Pressão: 1011hPa
Ceú limpo, corre uma ligeira brisa


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 23:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento 17,7º e temperatura estavel há mais de 30 minutos. Vou ter de ficar com a minima de 16,9º.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento já tenho uma temperatura abaixo da minima da ultima madrugada!tenho 19,5ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 01:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A temperatura estagnou nos 19ºc está assim à mais de uma hora tendo em conta a hora que é não acredito que baixe mais que 17ºC ou mesmo 18ºC menos um ponto a favor do IM


----------



## Seringador (24 Ago 2006 às 11:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> A temperatura estagnou nos 19ºc está assim à mais de uma hora tendo em conta a hora que é não acredito que baixe mais que 17ºC ou mesmo 18ºC menos um ponto a favor do IM



Boas,

A minha não baixou dos 17, ficando-se pelo 17,4ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A minha mínima teve piada esta noite à 1:30 tinha 19,5ºC e durante o resto da noite apenas desceu 0,4ºC  19,1ºC agora tenho 23,0ºC e 1016hpa...


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2006 às 12:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui a mínima desceu bastante em relação ao dia de ontem, 12,7ºC em minha casa e 10,6ºC na estação meteorológica. Neste momento céu azulão com 22,2ºC e 52% de hr.


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 13:37)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

neste momento em setubal 25,5ºc agora so volto segunda feira até lá boas observaçoes e olho no DEBBY


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2006 às 20:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Braga - Minha Casa a máxima foi de 29.6ºC e a min de 19.6ºC. 
Neste momento, 24.7ºC, 1013hPa, vento de norte moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2006 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Os valores de temperatura foram um pouco mais baixos que ontem.
Em casa: 11,5ºC / 28,5ºC
21,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## LUPER (24 Ago 2006 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui tive 24,9º e 14,6º, que ninguem negue que Agosto está a ser um mês muito fresquito


----------



## VII (24 Ago 2006 às 22:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Pela segunda noite consecutiva em S.João da Caparica está uma grande ventania. Com rajadas que devem andar próximas dos 70Km/h.A temperatura nem está baixa, 21ºC.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui tudo muito calmo, neste momento com 19,3ºC. Hoje em minha casa: 12,7ºC / 26,4ºC.


----------



## Luis França (25 Ago 2006 às 02:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ora boa-noite a todos,

Eu sei que é de noite mas parece que o Outono chegou a Lisboa. Vim do Algarve onde hoje soprava um vento quente de sudoeste (3ª e 4ª esteve de sudeste com ondas encorpadas em Centeanes). A vossa previsão estava certíssima e até se prolongou por dois dias.
Até logo.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2006 às 10:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Manhã com 13,3ºC de mínima e alguns cirrus.






Neste momento começam a entrar de NW algumas nuvens mais baixas.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Ago 2006 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Ora boa-noite a todos,
> 
> Eu sei que é de noite mas parece que o Outono chegou a Lisboa. Vim do Algarve onde hoje soprava um vento quente de sudoeste (3ª e 4ª esteve de sudeste com ondas encorpadas em Centeanes). A vossa previsão estava certíssima e até se prolongou por dois dias.
> Até logo.



O mar estava de sueste certo ?? É sempre bom para aquecer a agua

Já agora Luis...parece que seguimos os mm passos...Foram vários os anos em que ia para Centeanes ao pé do Carvoeiro!! Excelente praia


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2006 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Manhã com 13,3ºC de mínima e alguns cirrus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




É minha impressão ou captaste uma bela nuvem iridescente??


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2006 às 12:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> É minha impressão ou captaste uma bela nuvem iridescente??



 tinha as cores do arco-íris.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2006 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A minha mínima foi de 15,6ºC, ridicula se comparada com a do Dan ou a da estação que foi de 12,5ºC  

Neste momento 24,6ºC numa tarde ventosa e com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Passei há pouco de carro numa rua que tem platanus nos passeios e alguns têm algumas folhas amareladas e reparei numa árvore que já tinha algumas folhas castanhas  

Não sei se é normal porque não reparei nos anos anteriores.

Máxima de 25,1ºC. Neste momento 21,9ºC.


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Passei há pouco de carro numa rua que tem platanus nos passeios e alguns têm algumas folhas amareladas e reparei numa árvore que já tinha algumas folhas castanhas
> 
> Não sei se é normal porque não reparei nos anos anteriores.
> 
> Máxima de 25,1ºC. Neste momento 21,9ºC.



Não é normal, junta a isso o facto de já não exitirem moscas. Ou ainda não notaram que as moscas quase que desapareceram? Mas atenção que estamos ainda em Agosto. 

Juntem o Inverno do Hemisferio Sul e estas 2 fotografias da nossa amiga do golfo.








E prontos temos aqui um belo de um cozinhado. 

Mas claro que estamos em aquecimento global, pena é todos sentirmos os efeitos contrários, mas prontos isto é mais uma causa do efeito de estufa.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2006 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Sim LUPER essa comparativa da corrente do golfo é bem ilucidativa, está claramente a perder força!

Aqui vão fotos das árvores com folhas castanhas:


 

 



E a boa parte delas têm folhas amareladas:




Se calhar ficaram baralhadas com a semana anterior


----------



## Minho (25 Ago 2006 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Não é normal, junta a isso o facto de já não exitirem moscas. Ou ainda não notaram que as moscas quase que desapareceram? Mas atenção que estamos ainda em Agosto.
> 
> Juntem o Inverno do Hemisferio Sul e estas 2 fotografias da nossa amiga do golfo.
> 
> ...



Disso não te livras aconteça o que aconteça este inverno (muito chuvoso ou muito quente ou muito frio) a culpa vai ser *sempre* do aquecimento global


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2006 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A máxima aqui em casa ficou em 25,9ºC.
13,3ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## Luis França (25 Ago 2006 às 22:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui em Benfica tive uma máxima de 30º e mínima de 18,5º.
O vento continua e já apareceram nuvens dispersas de Norte; na costa de Sintra entrou nevoeiro e o pessoal queixa-se do frio, nem parece Agosto. Mas a semana passada disseram-me que o tal nevoeiro não trazia humidade  (era mais do tipo neblina como quando há incêndios); serão as cinzas do Tungurahua trazidas pelo "jet-stream"? Elas hão-de vir ou não tivessem sido cuspidas a 30km de altitude  
Amanhã desço até à costa sintrense donde observarei esta evolução.


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Aqui em Benfica tive uma máxima de 30º e mínima de 18,5º.
> O vento continua e já apareceram nuvens dispersas de Norte; na costa de Sintra entrou nevoeiro e o pessoal queixa-se do frio, nem parece Agosto. Mas a semana passada disseram-me que o tal nevoeiro não trazia humidade  (era mais do tipo neblina como quando há incêndios); serão as cinzas do Tungurahua trazidas pelo "jet-stream"? Elas hão-de vir ou não tivessem sido cuspidas a 30km de altitude
> Amanhã desço até à costa sintrense donde observarei esta evolução.



As cinzas poderão cair por aqui, claro que sim. Agora *o pessoal queixa-se do frio, nem parece Agosto* é o melhor testemunho que temos sobre a mudança de clima. Disso que não exista dúvidas pq o tempo que está não é de Agosto. Este tipo de clima é de Outubro, nem de Setembro é. E as árvores, coitadas estão baralhadas.


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 23:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Relativamente a temperaturas hoje tive 24,8º e 14,8º, mais uma média abaixo dos 20º, o que é sempre agradavel de suportar. Embora as noites já pensam umas mangas compridas e um casaquinho


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Sim LUPER essa comparativa da corrente do golfo é bem ilucidativa, está claramente a perder força!
> 
> Aqui vão fotos das árvores com folhas castanhas:
> 
> ...



Estas imagens em Agosto são muito típicas no Norte da Europa onde o Outono chega em força em finais de Agosto. Mas aqui não é costume...


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 09:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Estas imagens em Agosto são muito típicas no Norte da Europa onde o Outono chega em força em finais de Agosto. Mas aqui não é costume...



Pois isso é uma grande verdade Minho, e já repararam que isso devia ser objecto de notícia e simplesmente deixa este facto passar ao lado. Hoje vou ver se tiro umas fotos de árores em que a folha já esteja a cair.

Se alguem se lembrar de mais alguns fenomenos naturais que só ocorrem no Outono, que os coloque aqui para todos podermos verificar. O assunto é sério demais para passar ao lado de todos.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2006 às 11:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Uma notícia de um estudo sobre mudanças nas estações do ano na Europa. Este estudo indica que, nos últimos 30 anos, a tendência é para Primavera chegar cada vez mais cedo e o Outono um pouco mais tarde.

http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn01010216250806&id_user=


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Mínima de 10,6ºC aqui em casa.
21,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje a mínima foi de 17,5º e agora está 34,5º aqui por Benfica.

As árvores que já estão a entrar no Outono neste mês não me espanta, pois já observo esta mudança desde 1992 para cá; nas minhas idas a Pitões desde 1986 comecei a estranhar que na 1º quinzena de Setembro, as árvores já quase não tinham folhas (castanheiros e carvalhos) como se estivessem em pleno Inverno (desde a década de 90), até costumava conversar com os velhos da aldeia que me perguntavam o que se passava com o clima. Grandes mudanças irreversíveis se aproximavam dizia-lhes eu.
Pelos vistos não me enganei; e tenho essas fotos em slides. Às vezes o Outono lá durava uma semana, em termos de queda de folha, com uma chuvinha e ventania as folhas marchavam todas e  já não tinha copas para fotografar  
Mas não preciso agora de citar o Gerês; nos últimos anos passa-se o mesmo na Serra de Sintra, em Outubro já não há folhas.


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Uma notícia de um estudo sobre mudanças nas estações do ano na Europa. Este estudo indica que, nos últimos 30 anos, a tendência é para Primavera chegar cada vez mais cedo e o Outono um pouco mais tarde.
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/Default.aspx?file_id=dn01010216250806&id_user=



Claro que um estudo deste tinha que sair logo este ano em que se verifica o contrario. Dá sempre jeito ter uns estudos destes dentro da gaveta para poder contrapor com o que o comum mortal vê.

A neve que caiu em final de Janeiro tb teve a ver com o aquecimento, a Primavera chega mais cedo e o Outono mais tarde. Existem certas pessoas com uma memória muito curta. A temperatura do dia-a-dia fala por si, não precisamos de estudos de conveniencia para nos abrir os olhos, infelizmente o clima fará esse serviço. 

Quem não se lembra do famoso estudo do aquecimento que tb saiu logo após a queda de neve em practicamente todo o País. As pessoas por vezes deviam pensar um pouco pela cabeça delas, em vez de ir atrás de estudos.

Alguem aqui se lembra de aparecerem furacões ou TS na zona das Ilhas? Só tomei conhecimento que isso era possivel o ano passado. O GFS insiste em colocar um bicho enorme, ou isto não deveria ser alvo de estudo sério?


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Hoje a mínima foi de 17,5º e agora está 34,5º aqui por Benfica.
> 
> As árvores que já estão a entrar no Outono neste mês não me espanta, pois já observo esta mudança desde 1992 para cá; nas minhas idas a Pitões desde 1986 comecei a estranhar que na 1º quinzena de Setembro, as árvores já quase não tinham folhas (castanheiros e carvalhos) como se estivessem em pleno Inverno (desde a década de 90), até costumava conversar com os velhos da aldeia que me perguntavam o que se passava com o clima. Grandes mudanças irreversíveis se aproximavam dizia-lhes eu.
> Pelos vistos não me enganei; e tenho essas fotos em slides. Às vezes o Outono lá durava uma semana, em termos de queda de folha, com uma chuvinha e ventania as folhas marchavam todas e  já não tinha copas para fotografar
> Mas não preciso agora de citar o Gerês; nos últimos anos passa-se o mesmo na Serra de Sintra, em Outubro já não há folhas.




Então o porque deste estudo, e nesta altura? Estamos todos a ficar malucos ou querem só atirar-nos areia pros olhos


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ora, ora ... quanto menos a população souber e quanto mais esta estiver confusa melhor   Assim, interrogam-se menos e atribuem outra vez as culpas à poluição blá blá ... esses "estudos contraditórios" servem para entreter as massas e para pensarem que volta tudo ao mesmo. Coitados, ainda não perceberam os ciclos cósmicos; pensam que vivem numa redoma de vidro em que tudo está controlado (pelo Homem? ihihih) e tudo se há-de compor. Ahh, quanto enganados estão .... não esperam pela demora, Daqui a dez anos o que se está a passar agora será uma migalha.
Este ano poderá repetir-se o que se passou em 2005 em termos de trajectórias de tempestades tropicais em evolução nas ilhas - Açores, Madeira e Canárias.
Deixai o tempo passar e logo vereis.


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Ora, ora ... quanto menos a população souber e quanto mais esta estiver confusa melhor   Assim, interrogam-se menos e atribuem outra vez as culpas à poluição blá blá ... esses "estudos contraditórios" servem para entreter as massas e para pensarem que volta tudo ao mesmo. Coitados, ainda não perceberam os ciclos cósmicos; pensam que vivem numa redoma de vidro em que tudo está controlado (pelo Homem? ihihih) e tudo se há-de compor. Ahh, quanto enganados estão .... não esperam pela demora, Daqui a dez anos o que se está a passar agora será uma migalha.
> Este ano poderá repetir-se o que se passou em 2005 em termos de trajectórias de tempestades tropicais em evolução nas ilhas - Açores, Madeira e Canárias.
> Deixai o tempo passar e logo vereis.






 

Não é montagem não......isto vai ser lindo, e a culpa é do aquecimento  . Pessoalmente já estou a tomar peuqenas medidas e decisões na minha vida para enfrentar as alterações.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2006 às 12:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Não acho que o Outono esteja já a começar, apenas acho que algumas arvores tenham reagido a descida de temperatura de Julho para Agosto, mas a maioria das árvores mantêm a folha verde.
Lembro-me de ver algo semelhante no final de Agosto de 2003. Nesse mês a segunda quinzena também foi bem mais fresca que a primeira.
Por aqui, tenho reparado que a maioria das arvores apresentam a folha castanha em Outubro ou Novembro.

Estas fotos são de Novembro de 2005 na Sanábria.


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 14:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

O que será que vai acontecer se este centro se mover para norte?
E os barcos "clandestinos" que estão a atravessar o Atlântico em direcção às Canárias? Já para não falar dos habitantes locais nada habituados a tempestades destas naquele lugar e o dito turismo insular? Para ter uma bela tempestade também temos de aguentar com os custos! Um dilema à medida ...
será que os _trolhas_ vão dizer alguma coisa de jeito? Teremos que consultar as notícias internacionais como sempre.


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas a todos, estive novamente sem internet durante uns dias o que me impediu de vir aqui ao fórum  

No último Domingo tive uma mínima bastante interessante, de apenas *11.7ºC*. De referir que já não registava uma temperatura tão baixa desde *25 de Maio*. Desde 2004 apenas tinha registado um dia de Junho, Julho ou Agosto com uma mínima tão baixa (11.5ºC no dia 9 de Julho de 2004).

São dados interessantes, parece que definitivamente algo está a mudar.


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2006 às 15:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Em Melgaço a mínima esta noite foi de 14.4ºC. A Máxima não deverá ultrapassar os 26.4ºC que é a temperatura actual
Céu nublado com pequenas abertas


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2006 às 15:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu tive mínima de 11,9ºC (contra 10,1ºC da estação). Neste momento 26,8ºC e já não deverá passar muito disto.


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 16:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu tive uma minima de 15,6 e uma maxima de 24,7º que é a temperatura actual. Devemos ficar por aqui.

Estes valores são um pouco baixos para a epoca do ano, mas os homens das medias desde 61 lá devem saber melhor do que eu.


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2006 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu tive uma minima de 15,6 e uma maxima de 24,7º que é a temperatura actual. Devemos ficar por aqui.
> 
> Estes valores são um pouco baixos para a epoca do ano, mas os homens das medias desde 61 lá devem saber melhor do que eu.



Mas não te esqueças que a 1º metade de Agosto esteve também bastante acima da média, principalmente no litoral.


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 16:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Mas não te esqueças que a 1º metade de Agosto esteve também bastante acima da média, principalmente no litoral.



Estive 1 semana fora do País por isso não ter a noção do inicio de Agosto, mas de qualquer forma o tempo aqui no Litoral Norte está muito fresquito.


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2006 às 23:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje, mínima de 10,6ºC e máxima de 28,9ºC (10,1ºC / 29,4ºC na estação).
20,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2006 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Dia ligeiramente mais quente que ontem, tive máxima de 27,6ºC e mínima de 14,3ºC. Neste momento estou com 24,3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 20:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje tive uma máxima de 26 e minima de 14,5º. A máxima foi um pouco mais alta do que ontem. Neste momento tenho 19º, mas a temperatura tem descido rápidamente.


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2006 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui o dia também foi um pouco mais quente, tanto na máxima como na mínima.
14,0ºC / 29,5ºC

23,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2006 às 18:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Por aqui o dia também foi um pouco mais quente, tanto na máxima como na mínima.
> 14,0ºC / 29,5ºC
> 
> 23,7ºC neste momento.



por aki estao uns torridos 28ºc a esta hora  enfim o calor nao se vai embora de vez


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (28 Ago 2006 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> por aki estao uns torridos 28ºc a esta hora  enfim o calor nao se vai embora de vez


Por aqui 28,7º   e até quando ?!?!?!?


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2006 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas voltei hoje do Alentejo desde quinta que não apanhei nem um dia abaixo dos 30ºC  hoje foi bem quente por lá em Grândola registei 34ºC mas pelo caminho o termómetro do carro registou 37ºC  agora aqui em Setúbal tenho 28,1ºC e 1017hpa


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 19:33)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje tive 27,0 e 17,0, bem mais quente o dia. 

Andamos todos à espera do frio e ele nunca mais chega


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2006 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Vai subindo de dia para dia.
Hoje foi ainda mais quente e voltei a ultrapassar 30,0ºC.

14,7ºC / 30,4ºC

Neste momento 27,2ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2006 às 21:28)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Boas voltei hoje do Alentejo desde quinta que não apanhei nem um dia abaixo dos 30ºC  hoje foi bem quente por lá em Grândola registei 34ºC mas pelo caminho o termómetro do carro registou 37ºC  agora aqui em Setúbal tenho 28,1ºC e 1017hpa



A iso 20 não dá respiro ao Alentejo em quase todo o verão e pelos modelos parece que é para continuar ainda por muitos dias mas abarcando o continente inteiro! Agora que já se acabaram as minhas férias, já ando farto de verão  

Hoje tive uma mínima de 15,1ºC e máxima de 28,8ºC. Agora tenho 22,5ºC e descendo a bom ritmo 1,7ºC/hr.


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 21:40)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> A iso 20 não dá respiro ao Alentejo em quase todo o verão e pelos modelos parece que é para continuar ainda por muitos dias mas abarcando o continente inteiro! Agora que já se acabaram as minhas férias, já ando farto de verão
> 
> Hoje tive uma mínima de 15,1ºC e máxima de 28,8ºC. Agora tenho 22,5ºC e descendo a bom ritmo 1,7ºC/hr.



Aqui tambem desce a um bom ritmo, neste momento tenho 18,9º e desce a mais de 1º/h, o que é bom. Espero uma minima na casa dos 16º, pra ver se a media não sobe muito.


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2006 às 21:45)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Pois por Braga tivemos uma máxima bem alta: 31.2ºC às 17h


----------



## tozequio (29 Ago 2006 às 01:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui tive 15.5ºC/30.3ºC, mais um dia de calor, mas felizmente longe de valores já registados este ano.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 09:39)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Esta manhã está um pouco mais fresca, mínima de 12,3ºC aqui em casa e 11,6ºC na estação.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas hoje mínima de 18,7ºC e vai subir mais a máxima hoje!


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas hoje mínima de 18,7ºC e vai subir mais a máxima hoje!



Tens conseguido medir a temperatura das nuvens???


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Tens conseguido medir a temperatura das nuvens???



Lol 
Mas vou ter muita Oportunidade se me mudar para o UK


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 12:59)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje a minima foi de 16,7 a maxima está para já nos 27º, ou seja a de ontem já ultrapassada.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 13:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

O Mapa a Europa e a neve!
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Luis França (29 Ago 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Mínima de 19,5º e agora está 31,5º em Benfica.

Que bela formação a noroeste dos Açores ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 15:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Vila Real Santo Antonio

Cota 0 (2 metros)

15h: 39,3Cº

Ceu Limpo!! Vento de Leste(Levante)

Mar aumentar(ainda Flat)


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Setúbal a esta hora tão  34,3ºC  e 1014hpa a minima foi de 20,2ºC


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 16:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 29 / 08 / 2006 pelas 16:28 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (escala de Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 25 km a SW de Faro.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.
> 
> Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (www.snbpc.pt).


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


>



Também na Secília, e na Grécia todos numa magnitude abaixo dos 3,5 e a horas diferentes!
32 km S Albufeira (pop 15,851 ; local time 16:28)
http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=NK074;MAD


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


>



EM 30m o IM pos a informação cá fora...


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Também na Secília, e na Grécia todos numa magnitude abaixo dos 3,5 e a horas diferentes!
> 32 km S Albufeira (pop 15,851 ; local time 16:28)
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=NK074;MAD




Muito bom, deviam ser à média de 1 por semana  . É preciso aliviar a tensão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

V.R.S.A

Temp: 39,6Cº

Está tudo a fritar aqui!!! 

(K bom serviço de alertas que temos que nem um alerta Amarelo esta zona recebeu)
K desilusão!!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8313 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Temp: 39,6Cº
> 
> ...



40º em VRSA deveria isso sim ter um alerta amarelo, ai justifica-se, não os laranjas de Evora ou Beja. Perguntei a alguem de Beja ou até mesmo Alcoutim se o calor de hoje é muito e vão ver qual a resposta.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2006 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A máxima ficou-se hoje pelos 34,3ºC agora tenho 33,1ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Ago 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Alcoutim está muito pior devido á sua localizaçao (nas Brenhas da Serra )
Deve rondar uns 41...pa não falar de Pomarão...para mim a capital do calor em Portugal...ai uns 46 a 47. Mas como e uma vila muito pequena ninguem lhe liga!!! Bate Beja quase 2 vezes!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8321 disse:
			
		

> Alcoutim está muito pior devido á sua localizaçao (nas Brenhas da Serra )
> Deve rondar uns 41...pa não falar de Pomarão...para mim a capital do calor em Portugal...ai uns 46 a 47. Mas como e uma vila muito pequena ninguem lhe liga!!! Bate Beja quase 2 vezes!!


Mas esses valores são normais de acontecerem todos os anos, nessas zonas, só quem não conhece é que fica espantado


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 17:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui, 27,7ºC neste momento e 28,9ºC de máxima.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> EM 30m o IM pos a informação cá fora...



Pelos vistos o pedido foi diferido , se tivesse acointecido um  mais grave só meia hora depois é que era alertado, pq tinha de esperar pelo telefonemas das pessoas avisar o SNBPC


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Esta tarde a temperatura está a baixar a bom ritmo, já vai em 25,0ºC.


----------



## Minho (29 Ago 2006 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Mínima de 19,5º e agora está 31,5º em Benfica.
> 
> Que bela formação a noroeste dos Açores ...



Yep, muito bonita. Uma depressão com frentes em fase de oclusão


----------



## Minho (29 Ago 2006 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Pelos vistos o pedido foi diferido , se tivesse acointecido um  mais grave só meia hora depois é que era alertado, pq tinha de esperar pelo telefonemas das pessoas avisar o SNBPC



Sob a questão dos alertas já aqui tinha falado, penso que com o dj_alex, que o SIAM está um pouco desfasado da realidade porque os alertas são baseados nas condições da capital de distrito.. assim se em Faro prevêm 31ºC seguem o critério:






Que no caso de amanhã é 32ºC o que corresponde ao um alerta amarelo. Ora isto está desfazado dos climas de cada zona já que de Faro há Concelhos que distam 50 KM o que pode corresponder a importantes divergências nas condições atmosféricas. Daí que penso que o SIAM deveria ter maior granuliradade, devendo sub-dividir se possível os distritos por concelhos tal como já se faz nos Mapas de Risco de Incêndios


----------



## Fil (29 Ago 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Exactamente Minho, por concelho é que ficava bem, mas claro, dava uma grande trabalheira pra eles  

Aqui em minha casa tive uma máxima de 27,2ºC e mínima de 13,9ºC. Neste momento já vou em 18,0ºC e a descer a um ritmo de 1ºC/hr.



Seringador disse:


> O Mapa a Europa e a neve!
> https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF



Já está nos meus favoritos


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 23:57)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu tive uma máxima de 29,3 e uma minima de 16,7.

Amanhã teremos uma máxima um pouco mais alta, neste momento tenho 18,2º. Será que esta temperaturas são altas para a epoca?


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 00:04)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu tive uma máxima de 29,3 e uma minima de 16,7.
> 
> Amanhã teremos uma máxima um pouco mais alta, neste momento tenho 18,2º. Será que esta temperaturas são altas para a epoca?



Estou-me sempre a esquecer de onde és! Podias meter no perfil a tua localidade pro pessoal saber


----------



## tozequio (30 Ago 2006 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Estou-me sempre a esquecer de onde és! Podias meter no perfil a tua localidade pro pessoal saber



Oliveira do Bairro, Aveiro  

Não me parece temperaturas demasiado elevadas para a época, lembro-me de ano passado em Outubro ter registado 1 dia com máxima superior a 30ºC, a mim não me causa grande estranheza.

Por aqui tive hoje uma máxima de 33.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2006 às 10:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Miníma de 12,1ºC aqui em casa e 10,6ºC na estação meteorológica.

20,2ºC neste momento.


----------



## dj_alex (30 Ago 2006 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Sob a questão dos alertas já aqui tinha falado, penso que com o dj_alex, que o SIAM está um pouco desfasado da realidade porque os alertas são baseados nas condições da capital de distrito.. assim se em Faro prevêm 31ºC seguem o critério:




Os espanhois tem um sistema de alerta semelhante ao nosso...Talvez um bocadinho mais elaborado..mas uma região deles equivale a 2 ou 3 das nossas...

Vejam os critérios de emissão...http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php:p


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Sob a questão dos alertas já aqui tinha falado, penso que com o dj_alex, que o SIAM está um pouco desfasado da realidade porque os alertas são baseados nas condições da capital de distrito.. assim se em Faro prevêm 31ºC seguem o critério:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os critérios é que não têm assunto e estão obsoletos deveriam de ter  me conta a nova média, entre outros!
Isso é que está mal e não a presentação dos intervalos de valor, pq a informação para obter esses intervalos está desfazada de uma realidade mais próxima....


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

E os alerta de frio por sua vez estão desfazados para a realidade , i.e. são mais extremos do que deveriam de ser, pq na realidade já não temos tenperaturas abaixo de -1,5ºC há imenso tempo aqui no Porto, sendo que as pessoas não estão habituadas a conviver e os transtornos que causam agora e do que aconteciam hás 25 anos, sendo hoje o risco muito maior do que e´ra antigamente, e parece que não neste período a sensação térmica foi diferente e evoluí consoante as características de tendência mais positiva.
Então para chegarmos ao alerta Laranja temos de regressar ao anos 60....
ainda para mais com esta tendência na anomalia positiva progressiva...
Já estou a divagar na discussão


----------



## tozequio (30 Ago 2006 às 13:05)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E os alerta de frio por sua vez estão desfazados para a realidade , i.e. são mais extremos do que deveriam de ser, pq na realidade já não temos tenperaturas abaixo de -1,5ºC há imenso tempo aqui no Porto, sendo que as pessoas não estão habituadas a conviver e os transtornos que causam agora e do que aconteciam hás 25 anos, sendo hoje o risco muito maior do que e´ra antigamente, e parece que não neste período a sensação térmica foi diferente e evoluí consoante as características de tendência mais positiva.
> Então para chegarmos ao alerta Laranja temos de regressar ao anos 60....
> ainda para mais com esta tendência na anomalia positiva progressiva...
> Já estou a divagar na discussão



Só mais uma coisa, de certeza que por mais anos que exista, o SIAM nunca vai ter que emitir nenhum alerta de frio para a Madeira, aqueles valores são absolutamente ridículos.


----------



## LUPER (30 Ago 2006 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Só mais uma coisa, de certeza que por mais anos que exista, o SIAM nunca vai ter que emitir nenhum alerta de frio para a Madeira, aqueles valores são absolutamente ridículos.



E depois não querem que se pensam que são parciais. 

Isto faz quase lembrar o futebol portugues


----------



## dj_alex (30 Ago 2006 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E depois não querem que se pensam que são parciais.
> 
> Isto faz quase lembrar o futebol portugues



O futebol portugues está bem pior....Aquilo sim, é uma palhaça que não tem ponta por onde se lhe pegue...Bastou ver os casos em itália em quanto tempo foram resolvidos..e os nossos em quanto tempo não sao resolvidos...Apito Dourado?? Caso Mateus??? Bahhhhh...Enquanto não houver um juiz/juiza com coragem o futebol ha-de ser sp controlado pela mesma máfia...     Enfim...Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 13:56)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Mínima de 13,1ºC em minha casa e de 10,6ºC na estação  

Neste momento tenho 26,6ºC com céu completamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2006 às 14:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui tive uma mínima de 20,2ºC...
Agora tenho 31,7ºC e 1014hpa...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (30 Ago 2006 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

neste momento 37,5


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Hoje máx. de 31,3ºC agora vai arrefecer um pouco e depois a partir dia 2 as coisas vão aquecer novamente


----------



## tozequio (30 Ago 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui cheguei a ter 33.8ºC, com uma mínima de 17.4ºC. Neste momento 31.2ºC, desce em bom ritmo.


----------



## miguel (30 Ago 2006 às 18:46)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui marcou 34,2ºC não vi subida nelhuma aqui!! agora tenho 33,7ºC ...


----------



## Minho (30 Ago 2006 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por Braga a máxima foi de 32.2ºC. Neste momento estão 30.5ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2006 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

O dia de hoje teve máxima mais alta e mínima mais baixa que ontem.
Em casa: 12,1ºC / 30,2ºC
Est. Meteorológica: 10,6ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (30 Ago 2006 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

NESTE MOMENTO 29º


----------



## LUPER (30 Ago 2006 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 30,8º e uma minima de 13,8. Neste momento tenho ainda 20.3º. De referir que durante o dia por onde andei somente durante 1 minuto o carro acusou 34º. Em Aveiro a temperatura não deve ter passado dos 27.

O inicio da próxima semana é que vai ser quente.


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2006 às 01:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 28,6ºC. Agora 19,8ºC, 44% hr e céu limpo, estão reunidas as condições para uma acentuada descida da temperatura.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 28,6ºC. Agora 19,8ºC, 44% hr e céu limpo, estão reunidas as condições para uma acentuada descida da temperatura.



Bem vamo ver como fica a média de Agosto e a média máximas e das mínimas absolutas!
Para a Serra do Pilar as médias da temperatura máxima e mínima absoluta
        TminºC TmaxºC   Média 61-90 Min - 14,4ºC e Máx. 25,0
2001  16,1     *24,3* 
2002  *15,2 *    25,1    
2003 * 17,9 *    27,8
2004  16,1     24,9
2005  17,3     *28,4*


Reparem que se fizermos a média das absolutas dos anos de 2003 e 2005 são exactamente as mesmas, i.e. 22,8ºC sendo que as diferenças nas mínimas sejam compensadas pela diferença da máximas, então qual o Agosto mais quente!  

Hoje minima de 23,4ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 09:36)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Mínima bastante alta também por aqui.
Em casa: 17,0ºC 
Na estação: 15,7ºC

Por aqui, este mês de Agosto deve terminar muito próximo da média 61-90. As máximas um pouco acima da média e as mínimas ligeiramente a baixo.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 09:44)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Alguem sabe onde posso arranjar a media 61-90 para a estação de Anadia?

Tive uma minima de 14.4º


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 09:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem vamo ver como fica a média de Agosto e a média máximas e das mínimas absolutas!
> Para a Serra do Pilar as médias da temperatura máxima e mínima absoluta
> TminºC TmaxºC   Média 61-90 Min - 14,4ºC e Máx. 25,0
> 2001  16,1     *24,3*
> ...



Aqui, embora Agosto de 2005 tenha sido também bastante quente, não foi tanto como o de 2003. Apesar de tudo, ainda aparecem dois anos com anomalia negativa, Agosto de 2002 e Agosto de 2004.

   Ano ..:	Mín /	Máx /	Média
2002:	12,6 /	28,7 /	20,7
2003:	16,4 /	31,9 /	24,2
2004:	13,0 /	26,8 /	19,9
2005:	14,8 /	31,6 /	23,2

61-90:	13,5 /	28,1 /	20,8


----------



## Serrano (31 Ago 2006 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ontem, a temperatura máxima no meu posto de observação foi 32.4 graus, enquanto esta noite a termómetro desceu até aos 19.5 graus (que quente!!!). Hoje, às 9.30 horas, na zona baixa da Covilhã, já estavam 24 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Ao contrário do que esperava, está mais quente que ontem, neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 28.9ºC


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

E ainda diziam que este calor era normal para a epoca....

Ai Ai....


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> E ainda diziam que este calor era normal para a epoca....
> 
> Ai Ai....



Eu acho perfeitamente normal, no ano passado tive em Outubro 32ºC, portanto não me parece nada de outro mundo....


----------



## Fil (31 Ago 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Afinal a minha mínima não desceu assim tanto e fiquei-me pelos 16,3ºC. Pelo menos foi menor que a do Dan  

Neste momento 25,4ºC e 27% hr.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 11:55)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Eu acho perfeitamente normal, no ano passado tive em Outubro 32ºC, portanto não me parece nada de outro mundo....



Dependendo da temperatura máximo no sabado...Talvez tenhamos uma onda de calor nas regiões do interior...Se nao fica muito perto de acontecer..

Por isso nao é normal...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Dependendo da temperatura máximo no sabado...Talvez tenhamos uma onda de calor nas regiões do interior...Se nao fica muito perto de acontecer..
> 
> Por isso nao é normal...



Apenas de Domingo a Quarta feira é que irá aquecer, não corresponde a onda de calor, e até lá ainda vão tirar temperatura a esses dias.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Apenas de Domingo a Quarta feira é que irá aquecer, não corresponde a onda de calor, e até lá ainda vão tirar temperatura a esses dias.



Tou a falar de agora Luper...destes últimos dias...Se a temperatura de sabado nao baixar muito somos capaz de ter uma onda de calor...Porque se sabado não baixar, contam já pelo menos 4 dias com temps, acima lá dos valores que te disse...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Tou a falar de agora Luper...destes últimos dias...Se a temperatura de sabado nao baixar muito somos capaz de ter uma onda de calor...Porque se sabado não baixar, contam já pelo menos 4 dias com temps, acima lá dos valores que te disse...




Aqui hoje já está muito mais baixa, o carro indicava 24 às 12.00, muito inferior mesmo ao dia de ontem, pela mesma hora. E amanhã e sabado tb será fresquito.


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Aqui hoje já está muito mais baixa, o carro indicava 24 às 12.00, muito inferior mesmo ao dia de ontem, pela mesma hora. E amanhã e sabado tb será fresquito.



Por aqui tenho 30.2ºC, diferença considerável entre Oliveira do Bairro e Gaia.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Aqui está mais quente que ontem. Neste momento já vai em 28,5ºC. Não falta muito para passar a máxima de ontem que foi 30,2ºC.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui tenho 30.2ºC, diferença considerável entre Oliveira do Bairro e Gaia.



E entre aveiro ainda mais será. Até estranhei, pq pensava que hoje seria igual a ontem, pode ser que ainda aumente. Daqui a pouco já digo qual o valor da minha estação.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:32)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E entre aveiro ainda mais será. Até estranhei, pq pensava que hoje seria igual a ontem, pode ser que ainda aumente. Daqui a pouco já digo qual o valor da minha estação.



Ao fim da noite já vão notar a diferença e os nevoeiros no Litoral (devido ás temperaturas a 850hPa estarem iguais ou + elevadas do que a de superfície), pelo menos até Domingo e depois nova súbida súbita, especialmente entre os dias 4 e 7


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Ao fim da noite já vão notar a diferença e os nevoeiros no Litoral (devido ás temperaturas a 850hPa estarem iguais ou + elevadas do que a de superfície), pelo menos até Domingo e depois nova súbida súbita, especialmente entre os dias 4 e 7



Essa subida poderá ainda vir a ser corrigida em baixa, acho um pouco forçada nos modelos o aprecimento de uma +25 sem mais nem menos. Sé se for pela acumulação de calor.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Tou a falar de agora Luper...destes últimos dias...Se a temperatura de sabado nao baixar muito somos capaz de ter uma onda de calor...Porque se sabado não baixar, contam já pelo menos 4 dias com temps, acima lá dos valores que te disse...



Lá voltamos à definição de onda de calor, que também pode ser considerada uma rápida súbida de temperatura.... blá..blá...bl´´a


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Lá voltamos à definição de onda de calor, que também pode ser considerada uma rápida súbida de temperatura.... blá..blá...bl´´a



Aiiii....Quando eu falo de onda de calor, é a do indice HWDI....


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2006 às 13:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Boas...hoje tive uma mínima de novo tropical pela terceira noite consecutiva hoje 20,1ºC mas a boa noticia aqui em Setúbal é a esta hora estar menos 6 a 7ºC que ontem pela mesma hora! neste momento tenho 24,5ºC sabe bem um dia mais fresco depois de tantos dias com temperaturas altas amanha ainda deve ser assim com ar marítimo depois voltamos ao inferno


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 13:35)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Acabei de igualar a máxima de ontem (30,2ºC) e a temperatura ainda vai subir um pouco mais.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 13:43)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Neste momento tenho 27,7º na minha estação, com uma minima de 14,4º. Não acredito que chegue ao 30 hoje.


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 13:47)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Neste momento tenho 27,7º na minha estação, com uma minima de 14,4º. Não acredito que chegue ao 30 hoje.



Por aqui já começou a descida, já só tenho 29.3ºC, o ar marítimo parece estar a entrar


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui já começou a descida, já só tenho 29.3ºC, o ar marítimo parece estar a entrar



Bom sinal, amanhã será um dia bem fresquito por aqui.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 13:51)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por aqui já começou a descida, já só tenho 29.3ºC, o ar marítimo parece estar a entrar



Ainda vai demorar um pouco até chegar aqui  
30,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

por aqui tenho 31ºc   enfim o calor ja se ia embora já ja


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 14:14)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Está de facto mais fresco, estava melhor de manhã estão 24ºC em P.R. e 25,1 no emprego, a quase a temp. mínima ás 6:28 da manhã!  
Bem diferente de ontem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 15:23)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

De facto o mais fresco nao se encontra na minha localizaçao...

Temp: 38,2Cº

Humidade: 76%


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

depois dizem que não há seca 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08545_1yr.gif
também é a diferença mais acentuada


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo os açores com alerta por causa do calor...






Estarei errado??? 

saiu um bocado grande a imagem...desculpem la...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 16:54)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo os açores com alerta por causa do calor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ia falar de isso mesmo agora  , pq será minha gente? Lembram-se de alertar há uns dias pra temperatura da água do mar nos açores? Pq será?  Este Inverno vai ser lindo, vai, vai.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Já ontem havia alerta amarelo também para os grupos ocidental e central.
Ontem cheguei a ver um valor de 28,5ºC e os recordes da maior parte das estações meteorológicas nos Açores andam próximo de 30ºC.


----------



## dj_alex (31 Ago 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Já ontem havia alerta amarelo também para os grupos ocidental e central.
> Ontem cheguei a ver um valor de 28,5ºC e os recordes da maior parte das estações meteorológicas nos Açores andam próximo de 30ºC.



Não tinha reparado...tenho sempre visto para o continente...

Bastante interessante a situação então..


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 17:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não tinha reparado...tenho sempre visto para o continente...
> 
> Bastante interessante a situação então..



A corrente tá a virar mesmo a sul, pouca coisa vai pra norte, daí essas temperaturas malucas na água no Açores. Neste momento têm as águas mais quentes do país.

E ainda dizem que a corrente não está a mudar e que isto é do aquecimento


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A corrente tá a virar mesmo a sul, pouca coisa vai pra norte, daí essas temperaturas malucas na água no Açores. Neste momento têm as águas mais quentes do país.
> 
> E ainda dizem que a corrente não está a mudar e que isto é do aquecimento




24ºC de temperatura da água nos Açores não é nada de anormal para esta altura do ano.

Os valores de temperatura do ar é que estão um pouco elevados.
Estação meteorológica de Angra do Heroísmo (período 1951-1980):
Máxima absoluta: 28,3ºC
Mínima absoluta: 3,8ºC


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> 24ºC de temperatura da água nos Açores não é nada de anormal para esta altura do ano.
> 
> Os valores de temperatura do ar é que estão um pouco elevados.
> Estação meteorológica de Angra do Heroísmo (período 1951-1980):
> ...



Gostava de ver esse 3,8 outra vez batido!!


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 18:12)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Gostava de ver esse 3,8 outra vez batido!!



Até já pode ter sido batido.


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Que eu tenha visto, é das poucas estações meteorológicas que não presenta uma tendência para um aquecimento.





http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/documentos/PDF/Fisica, clima e meteorologia.pdf


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 19:25)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> 24ºC de temperatura da água nos Açores não é nada de anormal para esta altura do ano.
> 
> Os valores de temperatura do ar é que estão um pouco elevados.
> Estação meteorológica de Angra do Heroísmo (período 1951-1980):
> ...



Olha que nunca me recordo de ver a água tão quente para aqueles lados.


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2006 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Por aqui ficou-se a máxima pelos 29,7ºC foi uma bela descida por estes lados mas pelo que sei por lisboa não se notou assim tanto a descida!! agora vou com 27,6ºC e 1016hpa


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 19:52)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui ficou-se a máxima pelos 29,7ºC foi uma bela descida por estes lados mas pelo que sei por lisboa não se notou assim tanto a descida!! agora vou com 27,6ºC e 1016hpa



Lá se foi a teoria da onda de calor


----------



## Fil (1 Set 2006 às 00:07)

*Re: Seguimento [Agosto 2006]*

Eu aqui fechei o mês com a 2º maior máxima, 30,9ºC. Neste momento 21,1ºC.


----------

